# Advice Needed: Missing cat found, but finders won't return!



## Glitterydark82

Hello All

I'm in need of some advice.
My beautiful male cat went missing in December 2014 - he used to wander for a day or two and then come home, but at New Year he was let out as usual in the morning and never returned.

After 2 days I started walking the local area calling his name, took advice on how to help him find his way home in case he'd gotten lost (emptying my hoover outside, putting a towel with our "smell" outdoors), but still he didn't return.

I then reported him missing to the Microchip company, and started putting posters up all around the local area - contacted Scanner Angels to alert them that he was missing as well as contacting my own vets, the PSDA and RSPCA local to my area.

After many fruitless possible sightings I had all but given up on him being returned - when I then get a phone call from a vet surgery across town stating they had my cat in their surgery - he had been brought in to be vaccinated, and as a matter of course, they scanned for a microchip and found that he had been reported missing. Firstly, I was overjoyed that my lovely boy had finally been found - the vet was making arrangements for me to go across and pick him up .. all fine.

Then, the vets called me back after approx. 1/2 an hour to advise me that the people who had brought him in to be vaccinated were saying that they bought the cat approx. 5 months ago, and were not willing to return him to me under any circumstance as they had become attached to him.

Now, I understand how you can become attached to a cat - I've had my boy since he was 6-7 weeks old (and now aged 4) and love him to pieces, and have been missing him terribly, and also understand that if this couple have paid money for him and then paid vet bills on top, they would be somewhat upset - however, I really want my cat back - but I don't know where I stand legal wise.

The Vet told the couple to go away over night and think about the situation, and these people are due to contact the vets again with their decision today - but I'm worried sick they are going to stick to their guns and refuse to return him to me.

I have proof of ownership (Microchip certificate, confirmation of neutering from the vet, a million photographs from when he was a kitten right up until a couple of days before he disappeared), and am more than willing to reimburse the finders for the cost of any veterinary fees they have incurred, but I was wondering if anyone had any advice on where I stand legally if these people still refuse to return my cat?

Any help / advice / suggestions very welcome - so happy my boy is well and safe, but I just want him home with me - been up half the night worrying over him and the situation.
Thanks for reading


----------



## JaimeandBree

Hopefully their reaction was a knee jerk to being told they'd have to give him up and they will have calmed down over night, but what a horrible situation.

Is your cat a pedigree or looks like a pedigree? I'm wondering if he has been stolen and if what the couple say is true and they have bought him from the thief unaware of his origins. That would explain their reaction and the timing sounds right.

I don't know where you stand legally but the fact that he is more chipped with your details obviously shows he did belong to you before...hopefully others can give you more advice.


----------



## Glitterydark82

thanks for your reply - no, not a pedigree, just a normal tabby moggy. However, he is an extremely pretty cat and could be mistaken for a pedigree - i've thought the same, someone has gotten hold of him on the streets and sold him as a pedigree - in which case i can totally understand the finders reaction. I'm hoping, as you say, that the reaction was a knee-jerk one, on the spot sort of response, and after sleeping on it they decide to give him back.


----------



## sarahecp

Hi and welcome to the forum  

I'm really sorry to hear about your situation with your cat, but I'm pleased he's safe and well 

I am also not sure where you stand legally, you have proof this is your boy from his microchip details, have the microchipping company given you any information or advice on where to go from here? 

I can understand these people have taken to him, but they've also got to understand and put their selves in your position on how they would feel if they were in your shoes. 

I really do hope you have your boy home with you really soon. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi Sarah - and thanks 

No, the chip company have basically said, the microchip is in your name, therefore you can prove you were / are is owner, but that if the finder doesn't give him back the only option is to involve the police .. which I really don't want to have to do, but will if that's my only option.

I'm sat here watching my phone lol - even though I know the vets don't open until 9.


----------



## catcoonz

Legally you can prove this is your cat with the microchip being in your name, so yes the cat belongs to you and you are entitled to have him back.

If this was my cat I would be pushing with the possibility of legal advise in any way possible to have your cat returned to you.

It is then up to the other owners to pursue through the courts there costing's back from the person who illegally sold him.

Now had you not have had any microchip details in your name, that would be a completely different situation.


----------



## catcoonz

I would not be waiting for an answer from the vets or this owner, 9am contact the vets and say legally you can prove ownership of the named cat and if they refuse to allow you to go and collect him you will pursue legal ways of getting your cat back.

Remind them the whole point of microchip is to be reunited with your pet if they are lost or stolen, the vets do have to give the cat back to you.


----------



## Glitterydark82

I'm really in two minds as to the best course of action - I don't want to be nasty (because potentially the finders aren't at any fault) however, he's my cat, I can confirm legal ownership and ... well, I want my cat back with me.

Think I'll give the vets til 10 - 10:30, and if they haven't rung me by then, I will ring them reminding them of the entire point of a microchip and that if the finder won't willingly give my cat back I will immediately be pursuing this down the legal route.


----------



## catcoonz

Sad situation, in March the RSPCA rehomed a cat who was microchipped to an adopter, turned out that cat had been missing and the Rspca had to take the cat from the new adopter and hand back to the original owner.

Not the new owners fault but people cant just pick cats up off the street then sell them on especially if microchipped, you must have written permission by the owner if you can to rehome.

You need to think now, would your cat be better off with you or the new family, I know where you stand legally, but in your cats best interests.

It is a Civil Matter so Small Claims Court but be sure before you do anything.


----------



## Cookieandme

Your cat went missing in Dec 2014 and the current guardian "bought" the cat around 5 months ago, which means they acquired the cat within a few weeks of him going missing. However they have only just taken him to the vets to be vaccinated, wonder why if they had bought him 5 months ago they have only just taken him to the vets. 

Bottom line is he is your cat and he belongs to you. You have evidence through the microchip company you did all you could to trace your cat. Did the vet let them take him home ?


----------



## Charity

If I were in your situation, I would go to either Citizens Advice or get a free half hour with a solicitor asap then you are in a much better situation if you know your rights and the law to fight your case. If the other people won't give him up, and you can understand it, I would hate someone to suddenly tell me my cat belongs to someone else and I have to give him up to a stranger, you are going to have to take them to court but I wonder whether a visit to them or a letter from you first would make a difference. They don't know whether you are a nice person any more than you know if they are nice people. It's very sad for both sides, especially if they bought him in good faith. Whilst this is very emotive for all concerned, above all else, stay calm at all times otherwise you just give the other people ammunition to fight their case. The alternative, of course, is if you can be assured your cat is settled in a nice home, to be big hearted and give him up. I hope none of this will be necessary and things can be sorted amicably.


----------



## Erenya

in the most basic terms, cats are property and you have proof of ownership. i appreciate that the new owners may have done nothing wrong in their eyes, but it is basically stealing. I would phone the vet at 9 and advise them that you have taken advice (well you have, from us) and ask them to confirm to the new owners that unless your cat is returned you will be alerting the police immediately. I'd also confirm that If they haven't contacted the vet by say 11:00 you will be getting the police involved.

I appreciate you're trying to be nice, but you also deserve to have your cat home. It may be the shock and they just want one more night with him.

Irrespective, when you get him home (when not if) you will need to keep him in for at least a month, if not 2, or he may go straight back.

It is up to you if you choose to offer the new owners any sort of visitation rights...


----------



## Paddypaws

What an awful situation for you.
If the vet has handed the cat back to these other people then I think he is at fault, so I hope he kept the cat at the surgery overnight and made it very clear that their ONLY option is to relinquish any claim even if that is upsetting for them.
Personally I would be at the vet's front door at 9am to either claim the cat or have strong words with the vet regarding involvement from police etc
I will be checking in to look for happy updates later on.


----------



## pollypage

Oh dear what a horrible situation to be in, like the others have said you have proof of ownership through the microchip but you could ask your own vet to supply you with a statement/summery of things like when you registered with them, dates of repeat vacation any illness/accidents he was treated for, I think this will add weight to your claim that he's your cat.
I do feel sorry for the other people and it's good your thinking of them and your acknowledging their position in this terrible situation


----------



## kittih

check your house or car insurance policy to see if you have a legal advice option. if you do you can get advice about any legal matter. Give them a call and get some advice for free. You can then genuinely state to all parties that you are taking legal advice and the matter will be dealt with by your legal team if they are not prepared to resolve this amicably.


----------



## Jeano1471

The cheek of some ppl if it was me id b sat at the vets waitin to pick my cat up an any1 who would try stop me an claim my cat as theres would b put on there arse x they found a missin cat an instead of takin it to b scanned to find owners they decide to vaccinate him errmm ok. The cat is urs they have no right to it so theres newt for them to decide so id just go an pic ur baby up xxx​


----------



## Ang2

I am pretty sure that you can involve the police in this matter. Give the 101 line a call and Im sure they will send someone to assist you. You would need their help to get an address for these people. as the vet cant legally pass that on to you under the Data Protection Act. Its not actually the vets fault, and he has no power to detain or seize the cat. He has done a commendable act by scanning and informing you. He sounds like a caring vet, trying to do the right thing.


----------



## moggie14

Gosh I feel for you, what a horrible situation. But, at the end of the day this is the reason for microchipping so I don't think they have a leg to stand on from a legal point of view.
Fingers crossed they will have come to the right decision this morning and will drop your cat off at the vets. If they don't, then you can get police involved.
I'm right behind you getting him back at any cost - I would fight tooth and nail for my own cats xx


----------



## oliviarussian

I really wouldn't be hanging around waiting for a phone call, get yourself to the vets now and demand they hand over your cat and kick up an almighty stink if they won't!


----------



## moggie14

oliviarussian said:


> I really wouldn't be hanging around waiting for a phone call, get yourself to the vets now and demand they hand over your cat and kick up an almighty stink if they won't!


I'd say the same but I think he has gone back with his 'owners' overnight.


----------



## oliviarussian

moggie14 said:


> I'd say the same but I think he has gone back with his 'owners' overnight.


Oh sorry, I missed that bit! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## moggie14

Well I think that's the case. If the cat was at the surgery I'd be down there right now picking him up if it were me! I doubt the vet could hold him when the microchip says it all.


----------



## Citruspips

Thing is if you buy a mature cat in good faith wouldn't the first thing you would do is take it to the vet for a check up. If they had done this the situation would have materialised much much earlier. 

With this in mind maybe they found your cat and could be just saying they bought it to strengthen their position.

Most people who buy a cat would buy it from an online seller so there will be a digital trail to the seller. Or from an ad in which case the sellers address would be known. Responsible owners check out the seller so I'm a tad suspicious that their story is true.


----------



## Glitterydark82

Thank you all for your replies - just a quick update. I've phoned the vets - they "haven't heard" from the people who found him yet - so i've asked them to call and chase them. Unfortunately, the vet said they have no legal right to hold the cat over night, so yes, he went home with them yesterday. I'm giving the vets until midday to contact me back, then I will be phoning again and stating unless I can obtain the cat back by 3pm today I will be reporting this to the police. I think that's a fair and reasonable amount of time ... the fact that apparently these people haven't called the vets yet is making me very suspicious so i'm not prepared to wait much longer. As everyone has said, legally I own the cat and can prove that, therefore also I feel bad for these people, he rightfully should be returned to me asap. As for who he would be better off with, well, obviously me! I don't know these people from adam - my cat was extremely well loved, looked after and cared for and in my mind he's best off with me, his owner.

I'll wait until Mid day - and if I get no phone call I will be ringing them back and advising them of the above. thanks for all your advice - its most welcome and appreciated!


----------



## moggie14

I agree @Citruspips - I think that the cat just turned up on their doorstep and they decided to take him in without bothering to find his owner - I bet this thing happens all the time


----------



## moggie14

Good for you @Glitterydark82 - stay strong and stand your ground. I think your plan is a good one, failing all else show up at the vets at 3pm with microchip paperwork, his vet record and a few photos and demand him back! Best of luck hun - we're all rooting for you x


----------



## Citruspips

The vet may not be legally obliged but they do have a moral obligation. Otherwise what's the point of all those microchips we pop in our pets?

I would inform the vet that you intend to involve the police and ask that they inform these people of your intentions. There's no need to make it sound threatening just say that although you appreciate that this is sad situation you intend to reclaim your pet and that these other people may find it less stressful to bring your cat back to the vet. Which would of course maintain their anonymity.


----------



## AmsMam

If they are thinking to not give the cat up I would worry what they plan to do next time he needs a vet. (Could a vet treat the cat if aware they weren't the legal owner?)

I feel bad for them if they bought the cat in good faith, but YOU didn't sell him.

Hopefully they will see it is easier to hand the cat to the vet, but if not, do make a fuss. He is your cat and you have been worried sick since December.


----------



## Mum to Missy

I'm so sorry this has happened to you, pleased your cat is alright though.

If that were me I'd be moving heaven and earth to get him back, he's your cat, you have proof of that, my last thoughts would be with the people who are now claiming to be his owners, they have no thoughts for your feelings so why should you worry about them.

If they were going to do right by your baby, they would have taken him to the vet long ago.

Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## Glitterydark82

Right - further update. Vet hasn't heard from the finders - they haven't rung the vets as yet, vet has tried calling them but got no answer. So i'm no further forward than I was 

I just want my boy back ... but I feel I'm left with no choice but to involve the police, so that is my next port of call. The Vets called the Microchip company who have confirmed that legally, the cat must be returned to me as the legal owner but as they now "can't get hold of " the finders, its looking very likely that the police will have to be involved in some kind of rescue operation!

Thank you for all your kind words - i'm so upset right now, and so worried about my boy - just keeping everything crossed I can get hold of him asap ... poor cat won't know what to do with all the cuddles he's going to get!


----------



## lazydays

The vet should not have let the cat leave with these people knowing it was not there's and had an owner actively looking for it and reported as missing. 
This is so wrong. If they were going to do that then what was the idea in contacting you? We have your missing cat that is rightfully yours as it is chipped to you but were just gonna let these people who have become attached to it take it home and think over whether they are going to knowingly STEAL your cat or do the tough, but right thing and return him. 
Sorry but I would be down to the vets demanding they contact them immediately.


----------



## Mum to Missy

I'm sorry it's coming to this, but just shows these people up for what they really are, if that had been me, I'd be devastated at having to give him back, but I would, and hopefully ask you to keep in touch with how he is etc.

Hopefully the police can act quickly and he's home in your arms very soon.


----------



## lazydays

Yep do! Ring the police. I feed a stray, we love him he is part of the family. But I have searched without success for an owner and if one came forward with proof I would of course let him go home even though he is not chipped


----------



## AmsMam

Cookieandme said:


> wonder why if they had bought him 5 months ago they have only just taken him to the vets.


I've been thinking about this. I would bet they want to go on holiday but found out they need proof of vaccinations to put him in a cattery.

OP, sounds like it is time to get the police involved. I know it's not what you would have preferred, but I think it's the only way you'll be able to reach them if they are no longer answering the vet's calls.


----------



## Soozi

I agree with the others first thing is report this to the police and get a Crime number then head for Citizens advice. He is your cat and even if these people have paid for him they will have to prove that (I doubt they will have any proof) Also how come it took them all this time to take the cat to a Vet? for all they knew when they supposedly bought him he might have had a terminal illness! I feel for the other people to some extent as they must have grown very attached to your cat but they must hand him back to his rightful owner. I am so sorry you are having to go through all this it's heartbreaking and the only plus is that he is safe and well. I am sure that he will be returned to you pretty soon I cannot see how they can claim legal ownership when his chip says he belongs to you and was reported missing. Keeping a close eye on this thread and hope to read some happy news soon. Lots of luck and hugs! XXX


----------



## anachronism

I am fuming on your behalf! Stupid vet should not of handed him back over! I can't even comprehend my boys going missing


----------



## Glitterydark82

Right - another update. Vet is now being less than helpful - still can't contact these people and they haven't called in (Surprise surprise!) so i've reported him stolen to the police - they were extremely helpful, and I have an officer coming out to see me this evening to take a statement and full details so they can start investigating and visiting the vets and the people with Squish (the cat). Hopefully, crossing everything, this has a happy ending. Very annoyed at the vets, as the police have confirmed that as they knew he didn't belong to these people, and they had verified that his true owner was around and actively looking for him, they should have kept hold of him and returned him to me, not to these other people - but c'est la vie - nothing I can do about that right now. Hopefully the police will have more luck and i'll get him back asap! I will keep you informed! Thank you for all your kind words and advice - its much, much appreciated! x


----------



## sarahecp

Good luck and really hoping that Squish is home with you where he belongs really soon xx


----------



## lorilu

Been holding my breath as I hurried through reading this thread hoping to reach the happy ending. I see it's not quite over yet, but everything is crossed in this house you get your boy Squish back in the next hour or so. I would be out of my mind, not knowing where my cat was, and then to have found him and not be able to hold him and have him home again, it is unthinkable.

You have all the proof you need above and beyond the microchip (though that should be enough) as you have been actively searching for him all these months. The people who have him, in my opinion, are appalling people. What is a few months against a lifetime? Perhaps they have never had a pet before and can't understand the bond that forms, but their behavior is disgraceful, as is that of the vet who released Squish to them after contacting you.


----------



## AmsMam

Great update - well not so much with the vet but they will have to tell police what they know. Hoping you have your Squish back in no time at all.


----------



## Catharinem

Are these people already registered with the vets for another animal, do the vets have their address? If not, and I'm sure the police will have thought of this, there is probably a CCTV in either their car park or surgery, so the vet should still be able to freeze frame and give either a photo or car registration for the police to go on. And when booking him in they must have given a surname to make the appointment (especially as the vet has their telephone number contact details), so now the police are on board this shouldn't take long - they're people who have fallen for a cat, not master criminals. I'd also contact Petlog and inform them of the current situation, they should be able to advise.


----------



## Ely01

I d get the cat back trying to stay in good terms with the folks and invite them to visit now and again.


----------



## Glitterydark82

As far as i know, they are registered at the vets, and the police have said they will contact the surgery to obtain the name, address and telephone number of those involved. I've contacted Anibase, Scanner angels etc. as I now have a police crime reference number, so they are able to "lock" the database file for Squish so no one can change any of the details!


----------



## lazydays

Thought as much, that vet has a lot to answer for! Very bad practice! Hopefully the police will get this mess sorted pronto


----------



## Catharinem

Sounds like you've done all you can at the moment, awful thing to go through, but at least you know he's alive, that's got to be a relief.


----------



## Soozi

anachronism said:


> I am fuming on your behalf! Stupid vet should not of handed him back over! I can't even comprehend my boys going missing


Unfortunately I don't think the Vet has any right to confiscate an animal it's up to the authorities to step in and make sure the cat is returned to it's rightful owner. I know the vet could have handled the situation a lot better and I'm not defending him/her as I think they should have phoned you while the people were at the surgery but they they might have ended up with egg on their face if it turned out that there was some sort of agreement with you and these other people, they could even claim that they were just looking after him for a while. The main thing now is you get Squish back and I feel confident that will be very soon. xxx


----------



## KCTT

I am pleased that you have had a positive response from the police, hopefully they can resolve this. You may find this an interesting read about the view of the law on things such as this. Fingers crossed you have your boy home soon x

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...court-theft-original-owner-comes-forward.html


----------



## moggie14

I'm pleased to hear the police are being helpful. I'm sure a quick call from them to the takers is all that's needed, silly people. I'll keep checking for updates and have everything crossed that Squish will be home very, very soon xx


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so sorry to read what you are going through. What an awful situation to be in. I'm very happy you have found your beloved cat but so angry at the vet's attitude to ownership. 

On the one hand I'm pleased that the people who have got him are trying to fight for him, because they obviously have grown attached to him and this means that he will have been loved in the months away from you. They do sound naive though, when it comes to microchipping and ownership and it is actually stealing to keep a cat (however they ended up with it) that has a legal owner already. I would expect they probably have kids and are simply trying to put their heads in the sand.

It's a shame it's taking police involvement but I'm very happy they are taking this urgently and seriously.

I will be watching this thread with everything crossed that he's home very soon.


As an aside I would be sorely tempted to contact my local paper with the story, as both a warning to this vet and any others in the area who in the same position would take a similar stand.


----------



## Erenya

please keep us posted. i'm expecting some lovely reunited photos soon!!!!


----------



## lazydays

Erenya said:


> please keep us posted. i'm expecting some lovely reunited photos soon!!!!


Yeah I'm already excited to see them. You WILL get your baby back and soon x


----------



## Catharinem

You have to, or it makes a mockery of microchipping. And Petlog wouldn't allow that... It's not just you versus them, it's Petlog versus them, and Petlog will win!


----------



## Cookieandme

This story is very sad, for everyone. I wonder if most vets would return the pet to their client, knowing it belonged to someone else.


----------



## Soozi

Cookieandme said:


> This story is very sad, for everyone. I wonder if most vets would return the pet to their client, knowing it belonged to someone else.


I think it would probably depend of the Vet @Shoshannah might be willing to give her views on what she would do in the same circumstances. xxx


----------



## idris

It's a kitty tug of war, but it's yours by right. I hope beyond hope that we see a picture of you and your reunited kitty very soon. X best of luck.


----------



## moggie14

I keep checking back..... I'm hoping OP is out collecting Squish as we speak


----------



## Cookieandme

moggie14 said:


> I keep checking back..... I'm hoping OP is out collecting Squish as we speak


Unlikely but the OP has an appointment with the police this evening


----------



## PawsandFeathers

Thats disgusting what on earth is the point of microchipping if a vet decides a couple can keep your cat?

The cat is plainly yours you registered him as missing so its not like they didnt know surely they have no legal right to let the people keep your cat I mean thats down right theft! 

The vet should ask them how they would feel if the boot was on the other foot.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

What an awful situation. Perhaps the vet should have phoned the police when he realised the position. What is the point in checking the microchip if he then hands it back to the other couple? My heart goes out to you. We're crossing everything for you. Good luck.


----------



## Soozi

MydarlingPoppy said:


> What an awful situation. Perhaps the vet should have phoned the police when he realised the position. What is the point in checking the microchip if he then hands it back to the other couple? My heart goes out to you. We're crossing everything for you. Good luck.


If I were the vet I would have phoned the owner and the police while the people were there at least the police would have had the power to allow the vet to keep the cat at the practice until the owner turned up.


----------



## chillminx

Cookieandme said:


> This story is very sad, for everyone. I wonder if most vets would return the pet to their client, knowing it belonged to someone else.


I know my vet certainly would not.


----------



## Kittynanna

Surely there must be some kind of process/procedure to follow for vets in cases just like this....otherwise what is the point of microchips, if not to prevent the likes of situations like this?


If there isn't then I would be disappointed that there was no assistance from the vets, unless maybe I am expecting too much?


----------



## PawsandFeathers

The infuriating part is we are made to feel like bad owners if we dont microchip but then its ok a vet should allow a couple who have no rights to own a pet thats plainly owned to let them keep said cat were is the justice?


----------



## Cookieandme

chillminx said:


> I know my vet certainly would not.


I have just posted the question on my vets FB page, I think this is a disturbing problem which could happen to any of us (obviously if your cats go out).


----------



## Ang2

Well, I wish Sosh would come along and give an opinion  I can imagine that detaining the cat might have caused a commotion in the practice, as the guardians were not willing to voluntarily give up the cat. Maybe, it meant retaining the cat by 'force'? Who knows! To what extent are vets expected to be involved?

Im on the fence, until we hear from Sosh.


----------



## Soozi

Ang2 said:


> Well, I wish Sosh would come along and give an opinion  I can imagine that detaining the cat might have caused a commotion in the practice, as the guardians were not willing to voluntarily give up the cat. Maybe, it meant retaining the cat by 'force'? Who knows! To what extent are vets expected to be involved?
> 
> Im on the fence, until we hear from Sosh.


I'm also on the fence with this one! Who knows whoever these people got the cat from might have spun a yarn that the cat was being mistreated and needed to go to a better home blah blah, who knows what's been said. From googling it it seems the vets responsibility is to inform the registered company who holds the chip data and report that the cat has been found...they are at liberty to call the police in sensitive cases but that's as far as their responsibilities extend.  xxx


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi all

sorry, been with the police for the last hour and a half, so only just had a chance to update.

Well, the police are taking the matter very seriously indeed - apparently, up until the vet informed the finders last night that the cat had an owner, they hadn't committed any crime, however, once the vet advised finder of this, and they took the cat, they instantly committed a crime - theft by finding. The police are contacting the vet surgery to obtain the finders details and will be visiting asap with the sole aim of retrieving my boy - i've agreed that if they hand the cat back with no issues that i'll take no further action, however if there is any problem the police will arrest and charge the individuals and then confiscate the cat and return him to me that way.

I've also been advised to take action/make a complaint against the vet, as apparently there are laid down guidelines for cases such as this - and once the vet knew the people presenting the cat were not the owners, and once they had identified the correct owner they should either have held on to the cat and asked me to collect (with proof of my ownership), or contacted the police if the finder became aggressive / threatening etc, or as a last resort, they should have put the cat into the RSPCA / PDSA or similar, called the police and both parties and held the cat that way until it was resolved, so i'm now also considering taking such action.

Police are pretty confident that one way or another I will get Squish back - as if they were caring enough to take the cat to a vet then its unlikely they would abandon him or similar, so its just a case of wait for the police to contact the vets and finders and then reunite squish with me!

Rest assured, as soon as he is home, I will post re-union pictures ... I've attached a pic of him here so you can see how gorgeous he is! Thank you for all your kind words, support and advice - its gotten me through today! So much love and thanks to you all - I will be sure to update again as soon as I have any further news! xx


----------



## Soozi

So pleased that the law is totally on your side and it does now look that the vet was negligent in his duty to you as the legal owner. It won't be long before your gorgeous Squish is back home where he belongs. xxx


----------



## idris

He's a lovely looking fella, I'm glad he's found , won't be long now fingers crossed, I'm slightly curious as to how he came by the name squish


----------



## Glitterydark82

Basically, when he was a baby, he was constantly getting down the back of the sofa, almost getting sat on ... and we were always yelling " Careful! You'll Squish him" .. and as I couldn't come up with a name that suited him, it eventually became Squish, as it was most apt, as he had a propensity for almost getting squished no matter what he was doing. He wasn't the brightest Kitten in the litter!


----------



## sarahecp

Squish is a handsome boy 

Thank you for the update, this is good news  I'm hoping you don't have to wait too long to be reunited with your boy xx


----------



## KCTT

Love how the name came about . I am sorry that you are going through this but thankyou for sharing and updating on here, I think many of us are finding it useful to know how things like this stand legally. I am really pleases that the police are taking this so seriously and I hope that when they go round this can be sorted amicably and you get your boy home as quickly as they can. I wonder if the vets weren't aware of their obligations on this?


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

Great to hear the police are doing everything they can to get your lovely boy back. What a time you've had of it. Looking forward to hearing he's safely home.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I'm so pleased progress is being made and hopefully very soon you will be reunited. I just hope they give him up without a problem. 

He is a beautiful boy - you can see why anyone would want to keep him.

I will breathe a sigh of relief when he's home though.


----------



## moggie14

Oh such great positive news! I'm so pleased for you and have no doubt Squish will be back with you very soon xx


----------



## Soozi

I'm sure the people who have Squish will have by now found out where they stand legally and will be advised that they have now commited a crime they will hand over Squish willingly. XXX


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm so pleased progress is being made and hopefully very soon you will be reunited. I just hope they give him up without a problem.
> 
> He is a beautiful boy - you can see why anyone would want to keep him.
> 
> I will breathe a sigh of relief when he's home though.


I agree hun I would be pacing the floor until I was actually holding him in my arms! I'm sure it will happen. XXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm sorry you're going through this OP, and I hope you get Squish back. Even though it may not have been the case here (if they did truly purchase him from someone else), I find it so infuriating when people 'adopt' a cat just because it wanders into their garden. It's the reason I put a collar with my phone number on Bagpuss, to at least stop honest do-gooders thinking he is a stray and taking him in. Obviously can't protect against plain old thieves, though.

In legal terms, vets are not allowed to release the new 'owners' details to the original owner (or even the microchip database) due to client confidentiality laws. They ARE allowed to release the new 'owners' details to the police, if the cat is reported as stolen by the original owner or the microchip database. There is a provision made in the Code of Conduct for this purpose.

The question over whether or not the veterinary practice is required to detain a stolen animal is a muddy one. Where did you get the following information?

*I've also been advised to take action/make a complaint against the vet, as apparently there are laid down guidelines for cases such as this - and once the vet knew the people presenting the cat were not the owners, and once they had identified the correct owner they should either have held on to the cat and asked me to collect (with proof of my ownership), or contacted the police if the finder became aggressive / threatening etc, or as a last resort, they should have put the cat into the RSPCA / PDSA or similar, called the police and both parties and held the cat that way until it was resolved, so i'm now also considering taking such action.*

The RCVS states nothing either way about what a vet's role in such circumstances is. Neither the RCVS nor BVA provide any specific guidance through the usual media. Just to make sure, I did a hunt around and was unable to find anything either way. Needless to say that veterinary practices are not the police, nor is it their role to police these things; it is also not a requirement for veterinary practices to detain stray pets (though many obviously will).

It may be worth contacting the RCVS Professional Conduct department to ask them what the correct procedure is for such cases:
https://www.rcvs.org.uk/advice-and-guidance/contact-the-professional-conduct-department/

My initial thought (and I am no lawyer) is that, unfortunately, you reporting the cat stolen would not be enough on its own to prove ownership, and therefore who is to say at that stage that you were not making a false accusation against the new 'owners'? I know that isn't the case for you, I'm talking hypothetically; but I have seen similar situations before (specifically, a dog that was being sold repeatedly and then reported stolen so they could get it back - part of a big scam), and it is not the role of a veterinary practice to act as police, judge and jury in these cases.

I hope that last paragraph made sense.

I would be interested to find out the answer. I hope everything goes smoothly in getting your kitty back. The Cat Group published a 'Plain English' guide to cat law at the end of last year, which may be helpful to you:
http://www.thecatgroup.org.uk/pdfs/Cats-law-web.pdf


----------



## georgypan

Just come to this thread and I've read all through. So glad that the police are treating it as a crime and acting promptly on it. I love how Squish came about his name.


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm sorry I don't have time to read this through properly, but by law an owner is entitled to claim their cat back up to a period of six years. You have proof of ownership with the chip, so I don't think the other people have a leg to stand on. The police were right in that they did nothing wrong up to the point they took what they then knew to be your cat away from the vet. I wish you luck...


----------



## Little Zooey

Actually... I've just read the article that Shosh linked to and it confirms what I thought:


Nevertheless, legally ownership would remain with the original owner for a term of 6 years


----------



## Citruspips

I'd have thought that the chip is enough to prove ownership especially since the OP's vet would no doubt have a record of giving it to the cat as a kitten.


----------



## Citruspips

Oops I keep doing that hitting post when I'm still talking  anyway just going to say I'm glad the police are being helpful. Its a sad situation but I can't help but think if you take on an adult cat and don't get it vet checked until you want vaccinations, probably to use a boarding catery, then that's just plain irresponsible.


----------



## huckybuck

I really hoped there might be a resolution by now. Keeping everything crossed your baby is back where he belongs tomorrow.


----------



## chillminx

Thank you for keeping us updated GD82.  

I'm very pleased to hear the police are taking action to recover your cat. I hope the people who have him will co-operate once they are advised by the police they are breaking the law keeping him, now his owner has claimed him. 

Like others, I will be very relieved to hear he is safely back home with you.


----------



## Charity

Keeping fingers crossed, he's back home soon. Now they've had time to get over the shock, the people don't sound co-operative if they won't even answer their vet's calls. Hope the police act quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Dumpling

I've only just seen this and I have everything crossed that you will be reunited with your beloved Squish (I love his name  ) very, very soon.

What a horrid, stressful thing to have to go through, I'm so glad the police are taking it so seriously though.


----------



## Paddypaws

Gosh I am waiting with baited breath for this story to move on!
I do think the vet is placed in a difficult situation in these cases, in fact I remember my local vet becoming embroiled in a similar case a few years ago. I can't remember the exact details but I do know there were nasty reviews/comments posted on google about his practice as a result which he was upset about.
Anyhow, it is great that the Police are taking things so seriously and I look forward to the reunion pictures.


----------



## moggie14

Me too PP 
I can't imagine it would take more than just a quick phone call or visit from the police to get Squish handed over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## policefox lyn

As a police officer I'm glad to hear my colleagues have given you the same advice as I would.
If the new people don't co-operate they will find they are forced to do so.

Look forward to a positive conclusion.


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through and I hope your boy is returned to you very soon. It must be a horrible anxious time for you, but it sounds hopeful and I'm glad you've been supported by the police. 
However, I may be in the minority here, but I do feel a degree of compassion for the people Squish has been living with. I know they should've acted differently, and I don't condone their behaviour, but I can imagine they have probably become very attached to him and are struggling with the idea of giving him up. Remember that they know nothing about you and might be thinking (wrongly of course) that he will be better loved and cared for by them. So whilst I absolutely believe he should be returned to you ASAP, I do feel some sympathy for them. 
I also have some sympathy with the vet, as I feel it's a very difficult situation for them to be in too. 
Maybe I'm just a big softy. 
I'll keep everything crossed he's back with you soon. X


----------



## Lunabuma

Gosh, I really wanted to see the rightful ending on this thread. I'm all wound up so I can't imagine what it must be like for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Keep calm and carry on until your lovely Squish is returned. What silly people who have him and what a silly veterinary surgery. I see there appears to be no procedural obligation on the vets behalf Sosh but I'm sure you would have handled the situation differently! :Banghead


----------



## sarahecp

MinkyMadam said:


> I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through and I hope your boy is returned to you very soon. It must be a horrible anxious time for you, but it sounds hopeful and I'm glad you've been supported by the police.
> However, I may be in the minority here, but I do feel a degree of compassion for the people Squish has been living with. I know they should've acted differently, and I don't condone their behaviour, but I can imagine they have probably become very attached to him and are struggling with the idea of giving him up. Remember that they know nothing about you and might be thinking (wrongly of course) that he will be better loved and cared for by them. So whilst I absolutely believe he should be returned to you ASAP, I do feel some sympathy for them.
> I also have some sympathy with the vet, as I feel it's a very difficult situation for them to be in too.
> Maybe I'm just a big softy.
> I'll keep everything crossed he's back with you soon. X


I do know where you're coming from MM 

A slightly different situation, when I adopted my Tim (RIP) he was found on the streets, he wasn't microchipped, he was taken to the Blue Cross where after so long he was put him up for adoption.

When I adopted him I signed all the forms, there was a section that stated that if his owners came forward within a 6 month period I would have to give him up.

Though I signed those forms I would have put up a very good fight to keep my boy.

But, In the case of Squish, he needs to go back home to his rightful owner, where he belongs.

In my eyes these people have stolen someone else's cat, I don't believe these people were sold him, they more than likely live close to GD and had been feeding him, he could have been visiting them for a while, taken a liking to them and they've decided to keep him.

They've taken him to the vets to be vaccinated, why not have taken him before to check if he was microchipped, a bit too suspicious to me.

GD, I hope you have good news today about being reunited with Squish xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

My situation with adopting Mindy was similar to yours with Tim @sarahhecp which is partly why I posted as I did. Mindy was living as a stray for months in several gardens in horrendous weather when she was rescued by the local rescue after a call, who checked around the neighbourhood to try and find the owner. She wasn't chipped but she had been spayed, so must have belonged at some point to someone who cared enough to do that. She hadn't been reported missing in any local or national routes, so after the required time had passed she was re homed to me. 
She was such a nervous wee soul, I often wondered what her story was, and it took time and much TLC delivered at her own pace to build her confidence. 
I soon developed a very deep bond with her, and I've occasionally wondered how I would react if her original owners suddenly appeared, unlikely now after two and a half years. But I know I would fight tooth and nail to keep her. 
I realise this thread is an entirely different situation and let me stress my sympathy is 100% with Glitterydark82. Squish must be returned and I hope it's soon.
I don't feel I know enough about those who have him to make a judgement about them, but if they care about him and will be broken-hearted saying goodbye, then I couldn't help but feel a degree of sympathy for them, though I appreciate not everyone would agree.


----------



## Soozi

MinkyMadam said:


> I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through and I hope your boy is returned to you very soon. It must be a horrible anxious time for you, but it sounds hopeful and I'm glad you've been supported by the police.
> However, I may be in the minority here, but I do feel a degree of compassion for the people Squish has been living with. I know they should've acted differently, and I don't condone their behaviour, but I can imagine they have probably become very attached to him and are struggling with the idea of giving him up. Remember that they know nothing about you and might be thinking (wrongly of course) that he will be better loved and cared for by them. So whilst I absolutely believe he should be returned to you ASAP, I do feel some sympathy for them.
> I also have some sympathy with the vet, as I feel it's a very difficult situation for them to be in too.
> Maybe I'm just a big softy.
> I'll keep everything crossed he's back with you soon. X


I agree with you MM and I'm probably in the minority too! but it's a really tricky and delicate situation and lets face it could happen to any of us who have a cat that was not originally ours to start with and we can all learn something from this thread! The Vet in my opinion has not dealt with it well at all! I'm wondering whether he/she phoned GD and the Police if necessary while the people were still in the surgery which he/she should have done but to confiscate the cat without knowing all the facts would also have been wrong in my book as Shosh says the vets are not the Police, Judge or Jury, I think these people are already clents of this surgery so I'm wondering what prompted the Vet to scan Squish in the first place was he/she suspicious? I just feel it's a bit harsh to put so much blame on the Vet and I would not feel it appropriate to report him/her to the RCVS but just give him/her a piece of my mind as to how they handled the whole situation. Squish needs to go back to his rightful owners who have desperately missed him and love him very much and I feel sure that will happen very soon Hopefully we will get some good news tomorrow.
Sorry for the ramble!
@Glitterydark82 I do hope your gorgeous boy Squish is back with you very soon so please don't think I am not being supportive I am totally on your side!
Huge hug! XXX:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Just logged on hoping for some more news.
I suppose the difficulty may be it's Sunday (our vets close at midday on a Saturday) so the police may not have been able to get hold of the people's details or do so until tomorrow morning. 
It must be such and anxious time for GD.

I do also have a small amount of sympathy for the people who have been "fostering" him. They obviously wanted a cat if they have "bought" him and the story is true. And it has been 5 months potentially that he has been in his care…enough time to fall in love and form a deep bond. If they didn't love him i'm sure they would have handed him straight back. There could be children involved too and how hard that must be to have to explain to them that they have to give the cat up. 

However…unless we find out differently, they didn't get him from a rescue. They bought him from someone random in the street (or took him in thinking he was a stray perhaps). Surely there must have been a question over where he came from and what his previous life was like prior to them taking him in. So they certainly do not have all my sympathy!

He is a very loved, missing pet who now found, deserves to go back to his proper home and any decent person would surely realise this.


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> so I'm wondering what prompted the Vet to scan Squish in the first place was he/she suspicious?


My vet always scans the HBs every time we visit and he knows us really well. I think this is to check the microchip is still working properly. He does this with all dogs and cats that visit the surgery. I would hope that if he found a discrepancy with the records he would act upon it.


----------



## sarahecp

In a way I do feel for the other couple, it's so easy to get attached to cats so quickly. 

i do wonder if this is the first time Squish has been taken to the vets by this couple and on the off chance they've scanned him, they made have even told the vet before hand of their story of buying him, so they scanned him or they may have asked for him to be chipped. 

My own vets scan my boys each time they go, always say, let's see if your chips still working and check against the computer notes to make sure they match.


----------



## Soozi

sarahecp said:


> In a way I do feel for the other couple, it's so easy to get attached to cats so quickly.
> 
> i do wonder if this is the first time Squish has been taken to the vets by this couple and on the off chance they've scanned him, they made have even told the vet before hand of their story of buying him, so they scanned him or they may have asked for him to be chipped.
> 
> My own vets scan my boys each time they go, always say, let's see if your chips still working and check against the computer notes to make sure they match.


I always ask my Vet to scan Liddy's chip just to check! I also every now and again check with the data base that the details are all on there correctly! I had to ask the Vet to change the address on the chip last year when the council decided to change the name of our road, when I checked the Database Liddy was registered as a Afgan dog! LOL!!! the Vet put it right and it was all changed the same day!  xxx


----------



## sarahecp

Soozi said:


> I always ask my Vet to scan Liddy's chip just to check! I also every now and again check with the data base that the details are all on there correctly! I had to ask the Vet to change the address on the chip last year when the council decided to change the name of our road, when I checked the Database Liddy was registered as a Afgan dog! LOL!!! the Vet put it right and it was all changed the same day!  xxx


Liddy the Afgan  

Glad it was changed quickly


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I always ask my Vet to scan Liddy's chip just to check! I also every now and again check with the data base that the details are all on there correctly! I had to ask the Vet to change the address on the chip last year when the council decided to change the name of our road, when I checked the Database Liddy was registered as a Afgan dog! LOL!!! the Vet put it right and it was all changed the same day!  xxx


I think she would be the most beautiful afghan in the world!!! She could have been a chinese crested :Jawdrop


----------



## AmsMam

My vet doesn't scan every time, but she did scan before A got her vaccinations redone, so I think it must be semi-routine. The first time we took her in we hadn't had confirmation that the chip had been updated with our details, but we did take in her CP documents (which show the chip number) so it would be clear we did own her.

I'm sure Squish is a very lovable cat, five months is plenty of time to get attached, and I'm not sure I'd expect a cat I bought to have been stolen - so I can understand the people who have him being blindsided/upset if the sale story is true. However he wasn't supposed to be sold and OP would have been saved a lot of worry if they'd taken him for a checkup several months ago.


----------



## VeeVee

What a story! I do hope all goes well and that Squish is reunited with you very soon in amicable way. It must be upsetting news to his new owners so they might be simply digesting the news. If they bought the cat, the police should investigate the seller surely? 

My best wishes!


----------



## Soozi

AmsMam said:


> My vet doesn't scan every time, but she did scan before A got her vaccinations redone, so I think it must be semi-routine. The first time we took her in we hadn't had confirmation that the chip had been updated with our details, but we did take in her CP documents (which show the chip number) so it would be clear we did own her.
> 
> I'm sure Squish is a very lovable cat, five months is plenty of time to get attached, and I'm not sure I'd expect a cat I bought to have been stolen - so I can understand the people who have him being blindsided/upset if the sale story is true. However he wasn't supposed to be sold and OP would have been saved a lot of worry if they'd taken him for a checkup several months ago.


I think if the Vet knows you and your cat they often wouldn't bother to scan but I think it's a good idea to ask just in case the chip has stopped working or has migrated to another part of the body. XXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Lunabuma said:


> Gosh, I really wanted to see the rightful ending on this thread. I'm all wound up so I can't imagine what it must be like for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes.
> 
> Keep calm and carry on until your lovely Squish is returned. What silly people who have him and what a silly veterinary surgery. I see there appears to be no procedural obligation on the vets behalf Sosh but I'm sure you would have handled the situation differently! :Banghead


I'm not really sure TBH, these occasions (thankfully) don't come up all that often! I don't have a specific protocol I'd follow... I'd be interested to hear what the RCVS Professional Conduct department has to say actually, in case it ever comes up in the future. I wouldn't feel comfortable detaining a cat without knowing the full story, personally. What if I got it wrong?



Soozi said:


> I agree with you MM and I'm probably in the minority too! but it's a really tricky and delicate situation and lets face it could happen to any of us who have a cat that was not originally ours to start with and we can all learn something from this thread! The Vet in my opinion has not dealt with it well at all! I'm wondering whether he/she phoned GD and the Police if necessary while the people were still in the surgery which he/she should have done but to confiscate the cat without knowing all the facts would also have been wrong in my book as Shosh says the vets are not the Police, Judge or Jury, I think these people are already clents of this surgery so I'm wondering *what prompted the Vet to scan Squish in the first place was he/she suspicious?*


I scan everyone: any new pet I've not seen before, and I check everyone's chip at booster time.


----------



## policefox lyn

huckybuck said:


> Just logged on hoping for some more news.
> I suppose the difficulty may be it's Sunday (our vets close at midday on a Saturday) so the police may not have been able to get hold of the people's details or do so until tomorrow morning.
> It must be such and anxious time for GD.
> 
> I do also have a small amount of sympathy for the people who have been "fostering" him. They obviously wanted a cat if they have "bought" him and the story is true. And it has been 5 months potentially that he has been in his care…enough time to fall in love and form a deep bond. If they didn't love him i'm sure they would have handed him straight back. There could be children involved too and how hard that must be to have to explain to them that they have to give the cat up.
> 
> However…unless we find out differently, they didn't get him from a rescue. They bought him from someone random in the street (or took him in thinking he was a stray perhaps). Surely there must have been a question over where he came from and what his previous life was like prior to them taking him in. So they certainly do not have all my sympathy!
> 
> He is a very loved, missing pet who now found, deserves to go back to his proper home and any decent person would surely realise this.


Legally, though, to negate the "theft by finding" aspect, the new keeper should have taken "reasonable steps to trace the owner" to me, that would be contacting local vets/police/animal shelters; putting up Found posters, entry on local Facebook sites; taking cat to be scanned for a chip. Without doing some/all/most of these things they have no title on the property (Squish). Clearly though the story changes if their account of having paid for the cat is true.


----------



## lazydays

Just wondering what the story is with breeders who chip before selling? Are the cats chipped to them and then the details changed to the owner? Or does the breeder remain the contact on the chip and give the owners some kind of proof of purchase/ownership?
A girl was only asking me last week if I thought people would be odd about her getting her cat's kittens chipped with her details before homing them. I said I wasn't sure but I wasn't really thinking about "ownership" of the cat I was more concerned about how she would react should anything happen to the cat and she be contacted. She's already in two minds about whether to try and find homes or keep them so I'd be worried that she would feel responsible should anything happen to them.


----------



## KCTT

Mine were chipped by cats protection before I got them As part of the adoption paperwork they changed the chip details over to my details. I then got confirmation from the chip company that the details had been changed. My vet checks the chip as part of the annual boosters and health check.


----------



## sarahecp

lazydays said:


> Just wondering what the story is with breeders who chip before selling? Are the cats chipped to them and then the details changed to the owner? Or does the breeder remain the contact on the chip and give the owners some kind of proof of purchase/ownership?
> A girl was only asking me last week if I thought people would be odd about her getting her cat's kittens chipped with her details before homing them. I said I wasn't sure but I wasn't really thinking about "ownership" of the cat I was more concerned about how she would react should anything happen to the cat and she be contacted. She's already in two minds about whether to try and find homes or keep them so I'd be worried that she would feel responsible should anything happen to them.


Roman's breeder had him microchipped with my details.



KCTT said:


> Mine were chipped by cats protection before I got them As part of the adoption paperwork they changed the chip details over to my details. I then got confirmation from the chip company that the details had been changed. My vet checks the chip as part of the annual boosters and health check.


This was the same with Frank and Seb and also when I adopted Tim.


----------



## Cookieandme

lazydays said:


> Just wondering what the story is with breeders who chip before selling? Are the cats chipped to them and then the details changed to the owner? Or does the breeder remain the contact on the chip and give the owners some kind of proof of purchase/ownership?
> .


I can't remember if it was Cookie or April who had been chipped before I purchased, but it is quite simple to change ownership. It's the new owners responsibility to change the details with the chip company, definitely doesn't remain the "property" of the breeder.


----------



## OrientalSlave

I use the new owners details when I get my kittens chipped, but I also put my own mobile number as a second contact. Breeders who chip their own kittens are at an advantage as who the chip is sold to is recorded.


----------



## Glitterydark82

hi all - bit of an update! After lots of tooing and froing with the police, its not got to the stage that the police, although are still going to speak to the vet, obtain the finders details and visit them and attempt to get Squish back, it now appears that a cat is classed as "a Free Spirit" and therefore cannot be classed as "owned" or anyone's actual "property" .. therefore the police cannot arrest, threaten to arrest etc. the finders if they refuse to give Squish back. Therefore if the finders won't give him to the police, my only remaining course of action is to take out a civil court case against them, apply to South Yorkshire police for the details of the finders and take them through the civil courts. Apparently, dogs are classed as property but cat's are not!!! Absolutely gutted and am now back in a complete tizz about whether or not i'll get squish back!! The police officer dealing with the case is brilliant, but basically, if the sight of a police officer asking nicely for the cat doesn't do the trick I'll have to go to court to get him back, and even after that there is no 100% guarantee that i'll actually get him back even if i win the court case! So i'm now having to wait until tomorrow afternoon for the police to go to the vets, speak to them and get the details and then visit the finders. Absolutely heart broken over this now, and worrying myself silly! Its going to be a long 24 hours wait now to see what the next steps will have to be!!


----------



## moggie14

OMG I'm so sorry to hear this. And angry. What is the bloody point of microchips then?? So cross for you hun you wouldn't believe xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Sorry to hear that! I can't understand why dogs should be treated differently to cats; it seems so unfair. 
Will keep everything crossed that the police visit does the trick. X


----------



## lorilu

All my vibes are going toward those people not knowing all this and being respecters of authority. Also hope they aren't reading this thread, or if they are, they will do the right thing and give you Squish back. Attached after a few months or not, I could not live with myself if I knowingly kept someone else's pet after being with that kitty only a few months, compared to years.


----------



## Glitterydark82

I really do not understand why we bother to have a cat microchipped if this is the case! I'm utterly devastated - he's my furbaby - as sad as that is - and i miss him so, so very much ... I pray the finders have a heart and listen to the police officer - i've had him since he was a baby - my OH bought him as company for me when i got really poorly, and he means the absolute world to me. Now, i'm genuinely faced with the possibility that I won't get him back  ... going to go and sit in a corner and have a little cry now. Thanks for all your lovely words and thoughts x


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

I just can't imagine how you must be feeling. What an awful situation especially as yesterday held such hope. My heart goes out to you. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry, what a blow. I understand they are free spirits because they roam but its ridiculous to have them microchipped and registered to an individual if that means nothing - typical stupid British law.


----------



## huckybuck

I am horrified by this. 

As everyone else has said what is the point in chipping/pet log etc? Does this mean we could just take in anyone's cat that happens to be outside? I wonder if the same rules apply to indoor only?


----------



## sarahecp

Oh GD I'm so sorry to hear this 

Sending you big ((((hugs)))) xx


I'm really hoping and praying these people hand Squish over without any fuss and he's back home with you where he belongs. 

We microchip our beloved pets so we can be reunited, this just proves it's not always the case  

This has made me sad


----------



## Paddypaws

oh gosh I am so sorry.
Hopefully the Police officers will be persuasive enough so that you don't need to go down the court route.


----------



## idris

Everything I have read on the internet says cats are property. I do not understand why all of a sudden you are being told they are not.


----------



## Paddypaws

I wonder if it would be possible, or helpful, for the Police to deliver a personal note from you explaining how much Squish means to you just in case these people are genuine and doubt that his old owners will look after him.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I am totally disgusted by this attitude towards cats, why should they be differentiated from dogs like this? They are just as loved and part of the family.

Shouldn't surprise me though it's not the only thing like this is it - like not having to report running over a cat but you have to if it's a dog.

GD I am so sorry you are being put through this, to find out Squish is ok after all those months only to be faced with this situation must be heartbreaking. If it was me I would be livid and devastated in equal measure.

I do hope that the sight of a policeman at the door will persuade them to do the right thing, but if not I would not be taking it lying down, get the story out there on social media, local radio, newspapers, write to your MP, everything you can. We can't be the only ones outraged by this attitude and if the law is powerless maybe people power can make a difference and shame these people in to doing the right thing.

I feel like there needs to be awareness about this because if that really is the law it needs to be changed.

In the meantime please use us a place to vent, be sad, be mad etc because we all understand. Hugs.


----------



## AmsMam

idris said:


> Everything I have read on the internet says cats are property. I do not understand why all of a sudden you are being told they are not.


Assuming OP is in the UK, this may be useful: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/9968640/How-the-law-views-cats.html

edit: yes of course South Yorkshire is in the UK. I do read, honest.


----------



## georgypan

That's a very interesting article AmsMan. If I were the OP I'd print that out and give it to the police before they go to see the people who have Squish.


----------



## chloe1975

lazydays said:


> Just wondering what the story is with breeders who chip before selling? Are the cats chipped to them and then the details changed to the owner? Or does the breeder remain the contact on the chip and give the owners some kind of proof of purchase/ownership?
> A girl was only asking me last week if I thought people would be odd about her getting her cat's kittens chipped with her details before homing them. I said I wasn't sure but I wasn't really thinking about "ownership" of the cat I was more concerned about how she would react should anything happen to the cat and she be contacted. She's already in two minds about whether to try and find homes or keep them so I'd be worried that she would feel responsible should anything happen to them.


We have always microchip kittens with their new owners details. It is easier that way and saves them having to worry about transferring the details.

I really hope the person who has your cat comes to their senses and gives him back. It must be a horrible situation. I would be devastated if any of ours went missing. Even though they are indoor cats it worries me that one could somehow get out.

The legal position does seem to be somewhat confusing. I know years ago my parents had a cat who was shot and the police said that as he was their property then the perpetrator could be charged with criminal damage but not sure if that has changed. I suppose sometimes it works both ways though as cat owners will often say its not their fault or responsibility if a cat damages property or messes in someone's garden as they are 'free roaming'. It does question what the point of microchipping is though if you cannot use it to prove ownership, the fact that it seems that only relies of the 'goodwill' of the finder to hand back seems ridiculous!

Good luck and hopefully you will soon have some good news and Squishy will be back with you x


----------



## Jeano1471

Maybe a mad idea but wat if u wrote a letter that the police can give the ppl telling them how u feel an what this little angel means to u. Say that u dont want this to end in a court battle but u will do anything to have him bk. it might not do anythin but maybe reading ur letter would make them see the right thing to do is give him back to u, thats even if the bizzies would entertain that idea x can't imagine the torment ur goin through right now xxx sending u lots of hugs xxx


----------



## huckybuck

AmsMam said:


> Assuming OP is in the UK, this may be useful: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/9968640/How-the-law-views-cats.html


So the OP is being given conflicting info it seems. In this instance theft of a cat is considered theft of one's property?? It's all very confusing.


----------



## policefox lyn

Glitterydark82 said:


> hi all - bit of an update! After lots of tooing and froing with the police, its not got to the stage that the police, although are still going to speak to the vet, obtain the finders details and visit them and attempt to get Squish back, it now appears that a cat is classed as "a Free Spirit" and therefore cannot be classed as "owned" or anyone's actual "property" .. therefore the police cannot arrest, threaten to arrest etc. the finders if they refuse to give Squish back. Therefore if the finders won't give him to the police, my only remaining course of action is to take out a civil court case against them, apply to South Yorkshire police for the details of the finders and take them through the civil courts. Apparently, dogs are classed as property but cat's are not!!! Absolutely gutted and am now back in a complete tizz about whether or not i'll get squish back!! The police officer dealing with the case is brilliant, but basically, if the sight of a police officer asking nicely for the cat doesn't do the trick I'll have to go to court to get him back, and even after that there is no 100% guarantee that i'll actually get him back even if i win the court case! So i'm now having to wait until tomorrow afternoon for the police to go to the vets, speak to them and get the details and then visit the finders. Absolutely heart broken over this now, and worrying myself silly! Its going to be a long 24 hours wait now to see what the next steps will have to be!!


I'm at work tomorrow, I will check our legal database. My gut feeling is that cats are termed "free spirits" when it comes to them roaming and causing damage etc but when it comes to ownership they are property.


----------



## moggie14

Please huni don't cry. We are all here for you. I honestly do not understand the point of microchipping if this is what can happen. I wonder what we can do or who we can contact to work out what on earth is the point. God I'm so mad I could kill xx


----------



## Jeano1471

Just found this aswel x


----------



## Fluffster

This link might be useful. Everything I've read says they are considered property under the theft act

http://www.thepetdetectives.com/inv...relation-to-stolen-missing-and-lost-cats.html


----------



## policefox lyn

If you google
"Are cats property in law"

You'll get a couple of very useful pdf downloads which confirm my opinion/belief as above.
I will still check on the Police National Law Database tomorrow though.


----------



## carly87

Cats are most definitely property when it comes to ownership.

I'd be tempted to ring Petlog and ask them for some advice. If this is allowed to go through, it makes a complete mockery of the validity of the micro-chip system, and that's something they will definitely not want plastered all over social media, the internet, the press etc. I'd suggest that to them if they're not forthcoming with advice.


----------



## Jeano1471

Its the theft act of 1968


----------



## Amin

This is a very tricky situation. not nice for either party. I hope it ends well for all concerned, including poor Squish , The ultimate bar steward is the person that stole and sold the cat the in the first place, to the people that have Squish now.

But I would want and demand and Get my cat back at all costs.


----------



## Soozi

And they call this justice???  Squish is yours and as others have said what is the point of microchipping a cat? So does this mean that anyone could steal a pedigree from someone's garden and claim that it's a free spirit? None of this sounds right to me. GD try to stay as calm as you can Hun I'm sure you will get Squish back. It ain't over by a long chalk! Please be brave! Sending huge hugs. xxx


----------



## Jeano1471

@moggie14 lets round up a possie hit the vets get the address an go slap the ppl with a kickeroo untill they hand over the cat! I just think what id do in this situation an hands down i wouldnt be handling it as decently as glittery. Id b arrested for kickin catnappers arse an vet arse x


----------



## KCTT

The link I posted earlier was to an article about a cat being returned to is original owner and the finder being prosecuted and found guilty of theft by finding. This was in Blackpool earlier this year so surely this sets a precedent in law? If cats were free spirits then I am sure that the ladies legal team would not have advised her to plead guilty and would have instead fought the case for her?


----------



## Ang2

I think you need to stand your ground with the police, show them the article links posted on here, and tell them you will escalate an official complaint if they don't assist you in the return of your cat!


----------



## Soozi

policefox lyn said:


> If you google
> "Are cats property in law"
> 
> You'll get a couple of very useful pdf downloads which confirm my opinion/belief as above.
> I will still check on the Police National Law Database tomorrow though.


Any legal info you can get would be much appreciated lyn! We must try and get Squish back. xxx


----------



## Citruspips

I think @policefox lyn has hit the nail on the head here; the confusion lies with the fact that owners are not liable for the action of their cats because they are "free spirits" but that does not mean we don't own our cats. That would be an incorrect and easy assumption to make.

It's a worrying time for you but I'm sure that the law is on your side. I've been thinking about you all day. I'd ask the police to check the information people have found for you on here before they speak to these people who have your cat.


----------



## Erenya

policefox lyn said:


> I'm at work tomorrow, I will check our legal database. My gut feeling is that cats are termed "free spirits" when it comes to them roaming and causing damage etc but when it comes to ownership they are property.


I think this is entirely correct. Under the animals act of 1971 cats cannot trespass as they are defined as roaming. However, cats are considered property under the 1968 theft act:

http://www.thepetdetectives.com/inv...relation-to-stolen-missing-and-lost-cats.html
http://www.thecatgroup.org.uk/pdfs/Cats-law-web.pdf


----------



## Citruspips

I'd also add that owners of pedigree cats who have in many cases paid several hundred pounds for their pets may find the idea that they do not own their pets totally laughable.


----------



## auspiciousmind

Hi  so sorry OP.. I found this earlier on the internet :

http://www.thecatgroup.org.uk/pdfs/Cats-law-web.pdf

On page 23 (Frequently asked questions) :

*Q*Who is the owner of a stray cat taken to a rehoming institution by a member of the public concerned to find it wandering the streets for days and nights on end? After having had 'Millie' microchipped, neutered and vaccinated, the rehoming institution secured a loving home for Millie within 14 days. Millie's original owner reappeared after 21 days on holiday, having gone on holiday seemingly for 7 days and having left some food for their cat for this shorter period but no additional human contact.

*A *Cats are property and so a person finding a stray cat and feeding and taking care of it essentially becomes responsible for it and is also obliged to take reasonable steps to find the owner and make them aware of the cat's location. However, the finder of a stray is also its keeper and its temporary owner unless or until the 'proper' owner demands its return. In this example, if the rehoming institution had taken reasonable steps to trace Millie's owner (which would have been difficult given the fact that Millie was not originally microchipped and had no collar) and if the organisation clearly sells cats on the terms that it owns them, then based on some court decisions the rehoming institution may be Millie's owner and, entitled to rehome her. The finder of a stray cat can become its owner if the original owner intentionally abandons it; for example by failing to provide food or care as is the case in this example. If a cat is accidentally lost but is then found, the owner can reclaim possession. Lack of responsible ownership, arguably, would be a factor taken into account by the authorities and here Millie's original owner has effectively abandoned his cat and by failing to provide food or care for 21 days has caused unnecessary suffering under the Animal Welfare Act 2006. *Nevertheless, legally ownership would remain with the original owner for a term of 6 years. *It is recommended good practice and a sign of responsible ownership to microchip a cat, which would help to prevent this situation arising, although would not be proof of ownership.

Not sure if this will in anyway help but I felt like I needed to do something x


----------



## Glitterydark82

thanks guys for all the info and links - i've had a read and am going to do as suggested and write a letter to the finders, and ask the police to pass it on - hopefully it will make a difference!! It may not, but i have to try. I'm so confused over where I stand legally - as the police officer dealing with the situation was certain that it would be classed as theft, but a senior officer has advised him otherwise - yet there are loads of things out there on the web of people successfully being prosecuted for cat theft?!?!? I'm going to write a letter as advised, and call the officer to discuss further - think i was a little stunned when he called earlier, but now i've had a chance to think about it i'm not letting this go. He is MY cat, he belongs to ME, I can PROVE without a shadow of a doubt that he has been with me for many years and that I am his "owner" .... I've also asked a couple of friends in the area I believe him to be to keep their eyes peeled for him, in case he's out an about in the area - because if the finders can't legally be arrested for theft, then surely if "I" see him in the area, then i can take him home with no consequences either!! I'm now getting less cry-ee and more angry the more I think about this .... Its not fair .. and although I have sympathy for finders it is somewhat limited with how uncooperative they are being!!!


----------



## moggie14

Go Girl, right behind you and don't let it lie xx


----------



## Soozi

Anything we can do to help we will! xxx


----------



## Chillicat

I have only just stumbled across this thread and have to say I am absolutely stunned that this can be allowed to happen, I agree with others, we microchip our cats for a reason and this is just making a joke of it. 

My biggest worry is someone breaking into my house and my cats getting out, but I always assumed that the microchip was a added protection of if they were found they could be returned now this appears to not be the case and it leaves me with wondering what else we can all do to ensure our cats are protected and I am also angry, disgusted and dismayed on your behalf.

And whilst I originally had some sympathy for the 'current carers' I now feel that they are pushing it because of course it is very easy to become attached to a pet very quickly, but a small part of me is suspicious of their truth, if they have supposedly had him for 5mths why is this the first time he has gone to vets because with all of my cats they were vet checked and registered in the first week and one is a pedigree from a breeder and the other 2 were from RSPCA so whilst there was no real need as such I wanted to hear from my vet they were fine (if that makes any sense). If they are genuine then they need to think how they would feel in your position and not be avoiding the issue.

I do also feel that in light of this there needs to be stricter guidelines in vet practice with regards to registered owners, whether that be as soon as a discrepancy comes to light it is left in the hands of Police, RSPCA etc I don't know, but something obviously needs to be done because you shouldn't be having to go through this.

I hope you can get somewhere tomorrow with the police and that this is resolved very quickly and Squish is home with you soon.


----------



## MinkyMadam

It's so awful to have been given such conflicting advice by the police. It does sound like the senior officer may have got it wrong; I certainly hope so, and that they apologise for adding unnecessarily to your distress. 
I think the idea of writing a note for the people who have him is a good one. It will underline to them that he belongs to you, you love him very much, and that you won't let this go. Hopefully the combination of the time to reflect since the vet trip, the police and the note will ensure his safe return to you ASAP. 
All of the potential legal issues have got me wondering about pet insurance and whether there are any plans that would cover potential legal costs of ownership or other disputes. It's not something that had occurred to me before, but this sad situation has raised a number of issues. 
My thoughts and hopes are with you. Here's hoping your Squish is reunited with you this time tomorrow. Hugs x


----------



## Citruspips

Found this...seems the law is on the side of the original owner.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...00-pet-lost-seven-years-ago-taken-couple.html


----------



## huckybuck

I think you would be well within your rights to walk the streets with your friends and if you see him take him back!


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hello again - can't sleep, so just popped on to give you another small update - I did write a note to the finders, and the police officer has agreed to pass this on to the finders tomorrow - but would only say that my comments regarding my legal status as Squish's owner would be "duly noted" and that he was not at liberty to comment on anything further regarding this - which to me is a bit of a cop out - I've been sat up googling all manner of instances where cat ownership was adhered to and respected - along with information on the whole "Free Spirit" in the eyes of the law - it seems like its a minefield! Nevertheless, until the police have spoken to these people and hopefully passed on my note I am in limbo - the officer on the case gave me his email, and i have sent him a long mail stating a whole heap of incidents in the UK where cat ownership was confirmed by the presence of a microchip and precedents set in court cases where the cat has been returned to the owner etc. so hopefully the police will take this into account, but from what the PC said this evening, its unlikely given his sergeant is stating there is no law protecting cat owners/ownership - but i'm keeping everything crossed. In a way, I hope that the finders do or have been reading this threat (unlikely I know!) and can see what utter turmoil this is putting me through - I've not slept properly since Friday, and every mention of Squish / Cat / Pet has me in floods of tears - silly moo that I am.

I have decided I'm going to contact my own vets first thing Monday as well - just to have a chat to them, and see if they can shed any light on the legal side of things from the Vet's perspective - and also, just to let them know what's going on, as they were wonderful when he went missing (put up posters in the surgery etc, ringing me to see if there had been any news on his whereabouts).

I'm praying that this time tomorrow, I'll be up because I'm spending time cuddling and re-acquainting Squish but I can't let myself get too into that idea, because if it doesn't happen i'll be even more upset.

Sorry - bit of a ramble - I'll update again as soon as i have any news - hoping for positive news, but fear this is not going to be the case! xx


----------



## Ang2

This is just a 'cop out' by the police. They have heavy workloads, are under-staffed and cant be bothered with the hassle. They don't even bother to turn up or investigate most crimes these days! I will say this - you pay your rates, like every other law abiding citizen, and are entitled to the protection/assistance of the law.

Don't take this crap! Download a form from the IPCC and waft it under their noses. Inform them, in no uncertain terms, that you will make an official complaint regarding their reluctance to act. The law is on your side! Mean business!


----------



## VeeVee

Absolutely! It is theft and you report it as such. Get your evidence together including vet records

Look after yourself though


----------



## OrientalSlave

huckybuck said:


> I am horrified by this.
> 
> As everyone else has said what is the point in chipping/pet log etc? Does this mean we could just take in anyone's cat that happens to be outside? I wonder if the same rules apply to indoor only?


Most of the time the chip returns the cat to it's slave, as has happened to me and many other people. I wouldn't have got my cat back without his chip, he would have just been another not very young, not very well cat at a rescue.


----------



## Fluffster

Tell them you'll go to the local press.
Section 4: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1968/60/section/4


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Clearly I feel for you: it's a horrible situation.

From a selfish point of view though, I've been watching this thread with interest as, on Wednesday, I am going to become the slave of a cat I found in my garden a couple of weeks ago. I honestly believe I did everything I could to find his owner: ad in local paper; sent his details to all the local vets; had him scanned (no chip); put him all over FB; put his details on all the 'lost cat' sites, knocked on doors in four surrounding streets. He's been with the local rescue since I found him, as that would be an obvious place for a distraught owner to contact and they, too, have advertised, but to no avail. 

But.... suppose an owner comes forward in six weeks/six months/six years time? Quite worried about this now.... (also posted in dog section where a similar discussion is taking place).


----------



## emzybabe

I would also be livid in your situation! He is clearly your cat, you have gone to the effort of micro chipping him. They have been keeping your cat captive all this time and not taken him in for a check up or vacinations which is careless! Let alone to be scanned, it doesn't matter how attached they are they know he doesn't belong to them. They must have said something like we found him for the vets to have bothered to scan him! 
I really hope you get him back this week! my thoughts are with you, don't back down!


----------



## ameliajane

I have a cat that posted herself through my cat flap last November and never left. I spent two months doing everything I could think of to find her owners with no success. Obviously I am now very attached to her but if a caring owner _were_ to turn up now or at any time in the future I would be delighted to be able to reunite the two of them. As much as I would miss her, I know what how distressing it is to lose a cat and would be only too happy to spare someone that pain.

I can't understand how these people can be so selfish as to hang onto Squish when they know he has an owner who is missing him and is desperate to get him back.

I'm sure the senior police officer has got it wrong. The first officer seemed to have it right - cats are property and if you deliberately fail to return lost property it is theft. Anyone who works with any kind of 'Senior' knows that they don't _always_ know what they are talking about! I would continue to pursue the police over this and take it higher if necessary.

Really hope you get Squish back.


----------



## policefox lyn

I've looked on our legal database but it really isn't very user friendly. I think you've actually got enough legal information above anyway and what I found last night clearly defines that cats are property under the Theft Act 1968.

The only fly in the ointment (though it's only a slight hitch) is the original account is that they bought the cat. If that is the case they still have no legal title to the cat (as if you buy stolen property, even if you don't know it, the person you bought it from doesn't have legal title to the property so neither do you) but it does negate the onus on them to make the necessary steps to trace an owner which would be the case for a found cat.

I wouldn't go "all guns blazing" with regards to the police investigation. You've been given incorrect information from them and you've been able to find out the correct information. There's no need to go in "wafting IPCC complaints forms", just calmly explain that the law is on your side and you expect the police to pursue this matter.


----------



## OrientalSlave

http://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/documents/cat-care-leaflets-2013/EG13_Cats_and_the_law.pdf
*Theft Act 1968 *
Cats are regarded in law as the 'property' of their owner. The theft of a cat is treated as an offence under the Act, in the same way as theft of any other property is. A cat that is lost or has strayed is generally regarded as the property of the original owner. It is therefore necessary to make all reasonable endeavours to locate the original owner whenever possible.


----------



## Erenya

There have been a lot of people on this site referring to strays that they themselves have adopted, and I think the key difference here is that Squish is chipped, there is actual proof that this cat is owned and a real and tangible way of finding the owner - everyone else who has commented regarding strays did their best to find the owners of the lost cat who, fundamentally, was not chipped.

As far as I am concerned, if I had adopted a cat who had not been chipped, I would not release the cat to it's 'owner' unless they could provide real and tangible proof that the cat was theirs (medical records, photos etc etc) - otherwise, how do you know they are the original owners.

But in this instance, Squish is chipped and the evidence is present.

If you don't get any joy from the police I suggest you get a solicitor to write a strongly worded letter to the new 'owners' making it very clear that you will pursue the return of your cat through every legal means necessary and hopefully this will scare them into submission. (I know a very good scary as hell litigator )


----------



## Soozi

It just gets more rediculous! Phone the Citizens Advice bureau! It sounds like the senior police officer can't be bothered! Keep at them and phone the other people's Vet again! pester who ever you have to it's the only way!


----------



## Cookieandme

I asked my vet on FB and they said they would return the pet to the original owner.

Their original answer didn't help in that they had recently had 2 dogs which had already been chipped they contacted the name on the chip database and they no longer wanted the dogs. Which just proves you should always update the chip details.


----------



## chillminx

@Glitterydark82 - Just pondering on how Squish came to be in the care of these people. I wonder if they might be the same people he used to visit when he disappeared for a couple of days from your home every so often? If so, their relationship with Squish could have been a lot longer than 5 months, and they may have decided over a period of time that he was a stray. Unfortunately there are quite a lot of people who will take in a cat they assume to be a stray and it never seems to occur to them to get the cat scanned for a microchip. :Banghead:Banghead

Perhaps these people started feeding Squish, and eventually they encouraged him to move in with them. Perhaps from then on Squish was shut indoors, or restricted to an escape-proof garden, which is why he could not get back home to you. Perhaps the people moved house to another part of the town in December 2014 and took him with them and it was too far away for Squish to find his way back to you.

If by some chance this scenario, or something similar is true, then perhaps that's why they are refusing to hand him back to you. Not of course that I condone their actions for one millisecond, He is your cat, and they must hand him back to you.

The reason I mention the above as a theory is that it happened years ago to a neighbour of mine's cat. In those days there were no microchips to prove ownership. But my neighbour did track her cat down, through a tip off from another neighbour in the street, who knew where the people had moved to with a cat of the same description.


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> Just pondering on how Squish came to be in the care of these people. I wonder if they might the same people he used to visit when he disappeared for a couple of days from your home every so often? If so, their relationship with Squish could have been a lot longer than 5 months, and they may have decided over a period of time that he was a stray. Unfortunately there are quite a lot of people who will take in a cat they assume to be a stray and it never seems to occur to them to get the cat scanned for a microchip. :Banghead:Banghead
> 
> Perhaps these people started feeding Squish, and eventually they encouraged him to move in with them. Perhaps from then on Squish was shut indoors, or restricted to an escape-proof garden, which is why he could not get back home to you. Perhaps the people moved house to another part of the town in December 2014 and took him with them and it was too far away for Squish to find his way back to you.
> 
> If by some chance this scenario, or something similar is true, then perhaps that's why they are refusing to hand him back to you. Not of course that I condone their actions for one millisecond, He is your cat, and they must hand him back to you.
> 
> The reason I mention the above as a theory is that it happened years ago to a neighbour of mine's cat. In those days there were no microchips to prove ownership. But my neighbour did track her cat down, through a tip off from another neighbour in the street, who knew where the people had moved to with a cat of the same description.


@chillminx I feel like you and am really intrigued to know how Squish actually did end up with these other people! Buying an adult moggy doesn't sound right does it? unless it was a pedigree worth lots of money! I expect GD will be able to enlighten us whe she gets Squish back! Hoping for a postive result! xxx


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> @chillminx I feel like you and am really intrigued to know how Squish actually did end up with these other people! Buying an adult moggy doesn't sound right does it? unless it was a pedigree worth lots of money! I expect GD will be able to enlighten us whe she gets Squish back! Hoping for a postive result! xxx


I agree. I'd also rule out the cat having been adopted from a Shelter, as all Rescues scan every cat they take in for a microchip. Although there could be the odd oversight by the Rescue of course. (as happened with another member's cat.....)


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi all - i am absolutely flipping delighted to be able to tell you that i've just spoken to the police officer looking after the case, and he has just left the vets WITH SQUISH IN HIS POSSESSION and is currently en route to me, with Squish!!!! I am so absolutely, utterly delighted, and cannot wait to give him the biggest cuddle and kiss - I don't know anything about the circumstances surrounding his "rescue" as the police are going to explain everything to me when they arrive, but i will update with pics as soon as he's home!


----------



## Jeano1471

Yayyyyyyyy im so so happy for u an cant wait for pics xx an an update of what happened xxxx yayyyyyy i know il rest easier knowin u have him back x think we all felt we had to get him bk to u x ' puts arse kickin equipment away' xxxxx


----------



## idris




----------



## oliviarussian




----------



## Charity

Congratulations, that is absolutely fantastic and saves you such a lot of trouble pursuing this. Hope you find out what happened at some point but perhaps just the police involvement was all it took. Can we see a picture of Squish once he's home and settled.


----------



## ScampiCat

Glitterydark82 said:


> Hi all - i am absolutely flipping delighted to be able to tell you that i've just spoken to the police officer looking after the case, and he has just left the vets WITH SQUISH IN HIS POSSESSION and is currently en route to me, with Squish!!!! I am so absolutely, utterly delighted, and cannot wait to give him the biggest cuddle and kiss - I don't know anything about the circumstances surrounding his "rescue" as the police are going to explain everything to me when they arrive, but i will update with pics as soon as he's home!


Wonderful news!!!

I've been reading this thread from the beginning but didn't post until now since I didn't feel able to chime in with any helpful advice for you. I'm really glad he's on his way home to you now!


----------



## CarerQuie

Yay!!xx


----------



## Glitterydark82

As soon as he is home and settled, I'll take some pictures, and post them, along with what actually happened! I'm now stood on guard at the window waiting for the police car to turn up lol


----------



## Ang2

Wonderful news


----------



## moggie14

Glitterydark82 said:


> Hi all - i am absolutely flipping delighted to be able to tell you that i've just spoken to the police officer looking after the case, and he has just left the vets WITH SQUISH IN HIS POSSESSION and is currently en route to me, with Squish!!!! I am so absolutely, utterly delighted, and cannot wait to give him the biggest cuddle and kiss - I don't know anything about the circumstances surrounding his "rescue" as the police are going to explain everything to me when they arrive, but i will update with pics as soon as he's home!


This has completely and utterly made my day. No, make that my year!! So very very pleased for you hun - best news ever. Enjoy getting reacquainted and can't wait to hear what happened xxx


----------



## Fluffster

WOOHOO! Great news. Make sure you post some pics of the lovely Squish! x


----------



## Jiskefet

Yes, yes, YES!!!!!!!!!

Squish is coming home!!!!!


----------



## Summ3rain

So so happy and relieved for you


----------



## Soozi

Absolutely wonderful news! And squish is so precious he even gets a police escort! How brill is that! So happy for you and Squish I could cry with delight! Yo Yo Squish! Still want the info though we're all puzzled! Can't wait for pics!
:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Woohoo!!!  I love a happy ending. Delighted for you. Squish - prepare yourself for some mega cuddles and pampering!!


----------



## sarahecp

Awww GD I'm delighted and over the moon for you   this is just fantastic news   xx

Enjoy your reunion with your Squish and look forward to seeing lots of photos and hearing about what happened.


----------



## Misi

Yippeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Fantastic news, so happy for you!


----------



## Jiskefet

I am very curious about the full story...


----------



## Erenya

AWESOME NEWS!!!










I'd love to know what the neighbours think when the police deliver your cat to you!!!


----------



## blade100

I'm so so very happy for you and squish! I've been following your thread from the begining as well but from all the great advice given i felt I didn't need to post. 
I can't wait to see pics of you and squish together, I'm sure it will be a very emotional reunion.


----------



## AmsMam

I'm so happy for you :Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## Jellypi3

Great news


----------



## Siskin

Fantastic news. Like others I've been following this thread,mbut not posting as I'm not familier with cats or the law surrounding them and you seemed to be getting really good advice.

You must be over the moon with excitement. I can hardly wait for your next update to find out what happened.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty




----------



## charlieRabbit01

Fantastic news glad to hear you've been reunited with your fur baby


----------



## moggie14

Jiskefet said:


> I am very curious about the full story...


Me too! :Nailbiting


----------



## KCTT

Fanstatic news I am so pleased for you . It must have been so stressful for you the last couple of days wondering how far you would need to take things to get Squish back. Although it would have been nice to have been able to sort things without the need for the police I think their involvement has been what has bought it to a swift conclusion. Looking forward to seeing the reunion photos later xx


----------



## lorilu

I just whooped and scared the daylights out of my three --then burst into tears..of joy for you and Squish. So glad I got to see this on my lunch hour!


----------



## ameliajane

Wonderful news!
Very happy here for you and Squish!


----------



## Cookieandme

Wonderful news, come on policeman it's been hour and a half since you left the vets - use your blues and twos :Cat :clap:


----------



## Amin

Superb news. Now hurry up with the pics please :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

I've just had a little weep!!! I'm so thrilled for you - you must be overjoyed. 
SOOOOoo looking forward to seeing his picture. 
Good job well done by the police by the sounds of it.


----------



## Little Zooey

I'm crying too... :Happy


----------



## Ang2

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## ZiggysSlave

Woo hoo brilliant news!! Have followed this thread without posting but so happy to hear you will be reunited with your little fella and looking forward to some pics! X


----------



## Chillicat

Fantastic news, you must be absolutely thrilled. Over the moon for you.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awww fantastic, I'm so happy for you I have a lump in my throat! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

Just logged in and am jumping up and down with joy!! Fab news! I think a glass of something bubbly is in order. Big hugs to you and Squish!


----------



## GingerNinja

Fantastic news!

I can't wait to hear about your reunion


----------



## jill3

I am so pleased you have got your little fella back. What an extremely upsetting time you have had. I hope you enjoy your evening with him with lots of cuddles and furry kisses, plus a glass of wine xx


----------



## Azriel391

Yay woo hoo Squish is coming home , so pleased for you xxxx can't wait for pics xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty




----------



## Lunabuma

Oh thank the Lordy there's a good ending! I've been like this :Nailbiting. 

Well done you for hanging in there and we hope you stick around with us. Im looking forward to pics of the now famous feline himself. :Smug


----------



## oliviarussian

I can't relax until I see the evidence!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivien

Fantastic news. I can't wait to hear about squish and see his picture 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww GD has got so much cuddling and kisses to catch up on with Squish tonight! I'm sure as soon as she can tear herself away we'll see Squish for ourselves! Can't wait!:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful XXX


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Hooray! So happy for you.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

Wow, just caught up! So pleased you are getting your cat back!


----------



## auspiciousmind

Yay! SO happy for you! Can't wait to see pics!
I bet not many cats go for rides in police cars!!! :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Matrod

That's fantastic news, I'm SO happy for you! Can't wait to see pictures of Squish back where he belongs :Cat:Cat


----------



## MissPink

I have been following this thread from the start but didn't post as you already had lots of great advice from other people.

It's brilliant that squish is coming home. We all look forward to photo's


----------



## Glitterydark82

And Squish is home - sorry it took a little while to update ... been busy with cuddles and feeding and reacquainting!! He seems to be in good health, although I will be taking him to my vets tomorrow as he seems to have a little something wrong with his tail, but he's recognising us, eating, meowing and pooping to his hearts content, and is currently curled up next to me fast asleep!!! <3

So, when the police returned him, they gave me the full story - apparently the couple who had him bought him from a work acquaintance some 5 months ago for £50 ... They took him to a vet in March, and his chip was scanned but the couple wrongly believed he was a she (and has been calling him Molly!) so the vet didn't notify me or the database, as the description on the chip data didn't match the sex of the cat in front of them. It was only Friday when another vet saw him, scanned him and ... well the rest is history. Apparently the couple were worried about returning him as they had become very attached to him and didn't want to let him go, and I guess hoped that if they put their head in the sand i might go away.

Apparently they handed him over to the police straight away - they have given the police their phone number which has been passed to me and they asked me to call them - I have tried but got no answer, so will try again tomorrow.

The police now have the information of the person believed to have stolen him and sold him on and will now be looking to arrest / charge/ investigate that person on a charge of theft.

Thanks to everyone here for your advice, kind and lovely words and support over the past 4 days - it means the world to me xxx


----------



## Erenya

hey squish! nice to see you home - you're late for dinner (by about 5 months) 

On a serious note, you might want to keep him in for at least a month just in case


----------



## JaimeandBree

Hooray! Squish is back where he belongs! I'm so happy for you GD 

I'm so pleased this had a happy (and let's face it sensible) outcome I think we all were a bit worried about what the police said yesterday. The story sounds a bit odd especially the vet who couldn't tell he was a boy, but the important thing is he's back with you now.

Please post more pics once Squish has had a chance to settle back in and I hope you stick around


----------



## MinkyMadam

Bless his wee heart, he's gorgeous!! I'm so happy for you both. 
It sounds like the couple were genuine. They must've got a shock at the vet when they heard, and I imagine it's taken the police intervention and a few days to reflect for them to accept the facts and say their goodbyes. Hopefully if they were fond of him, it means he's been well looked after. 
Wishing you and your gorgeous boy many happy - and uneventful - years together. X


----------



## auspiciousmind

Glitterydark82 said:


> And Squish is home - sorry it took a little while to update ... been busy with cuddles and feeding and reacquainting!! He seems to be in good health, although I will be taking him to my vets tomorrow as he seems to have a little something wrong with his tail, but he's recognising us, eating, meowing and pooping to his hearts content, and is currently curled up next to me fast asleep!!! <3
> 
> So, when the police returned him, they gave me the full story - apparently the couple who had him bought him from a work acquaintance some 5 months ago for £50 ... They took him to a vet in March, and his chip was scanned but the couple wrongly believed he was a she (and has been calling him Molly!) so the vet didn't notify me or the database, as the description on the chip data didn't match the sex of the cat in front of them. It was only Friday when another vet saw him, scanned him and ... well the rest is history. Apparently the couple were worried about returning him as they had become very attached to him and didn't want to let him go, and I guess hoped that if they put their head in the sand i might go away.
> 
> Apparently they handed him over to the police straight away - they have given the police their phone number which has been passed to me and they asked me to call them - I have tried but got no answer, so will try again tomorrow.
> 
> The police now have the information of the person believed to have stolen him and sold him on and will now be looking to arrest / charge/ investigate that person on a charge of theft.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for your advice, kind and lovely words and support over the past 4 days - it means the world to me xxx


Oh he is such a handsome boy! So pleased for you!

I don't really understand the first vet... because two people who aren't vets said that he was a she... the chip must have been wrong? what?

I hope you have a lovely evening  x


----------



## Citruspips

Oh that is just the best news ever!!!! I'm so pleased that Squish is home. He certainly looks very happy to be back.  X


----------



## Glitterydark82

its a really confusing story - i'm still piecing it together!! I'm anxious to make contact with the people who were looking after him to get the full story - and i will update as and when i get more details ... i'm following the poor boy around the house .. trust me, he isn't going out of my sight for the foreseeable!!! I find it incredible that a vet of all people couldn't tell his sex - he is a neutered male - and its quite .. ehem .. obvious where he had the op! Once i've settled Squish back in, I will be speaking to the vets in question and asking some questions of them plus i want to know what vet treatment he has had since he's been away from me!!! He's still a bit jumpy - which isn't like him, which does concern me a little bit but that might just be the upheaval of new environment, and the excitement of a ride in the police car! Rest assured, tomorrow i will take a shed load of pictures and post them here - just don't want to overwhelm him too much tonight! I'm going to be writing to the police officer's senior office to thank the officer for his persistence - if he'd just left it and not bothered it might have been months if ever, that i got him back so i want to formally thank him. You guys have been absolutely brilliant over this and I most certainly will be sticking around!!! x


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so relieved to see the pic and hear that he is ok. 
Lovely that he remembers you and home too. And that he has settled again quickly. 
A little sad about the couple, they obviously love him and found it hard to give up. That's understandable. 
Really pleased the police will arrest the person who sold him. You wonder how many other cats may wrongfully have been taken and sold on. I hope they get everything they deserve. 
What an idiot of a vet though in the first instance. Do they not grasp the concept of a chip? 

Have a lovely night with him. Precious boy xxxx


----------



## lorilu

So happy for you both xx


----------



## Alisonfoy

What a story. I am so pleased Squish is back home where he belongs. And I guess you can afford to be generous to the people he's been staying with and perhaps forgive them for finding it hard to give him up - after all, probably they lost their hearts to him too (who wouldn't?). The contribution of the vet who called you has also to be acknowledged - there may have been criticism of him, but without his contacting you, this story would never have had the ending it deserved. 

The real villain is the heartless beast who stole him. Hopefully, he'll get prosecuted to the full extent of the law. 

Anyway, night night GlitteryDark and sweet dreams Squish. I'm a sucker for a happy finish x


----------



## chillminx

@Glitterydark82 - It is brilliant, brilliant, _*brilliant *_news!!  I am so so pleased for you! :Singing:Singing:Woot:Woot:Joyful:Joyful What a huge relief! Respect to the police officer for persevering!

I'm so glad there is a such a happy ending :Joyful


----------



## cuddlycats

so glad he is home, great news


----------



## idris

all is right with the world, he sounds like he will settle back in fast .back to being a slave again


----------



## oliviarussian

So very happy for you I can't tell you how relieved I am for him to be back with you

So first vet scanned his chip saw that he was registered as a boy and didn't think to check the sex?????? Hmmmmm, very odd!!!!!!!


----------



## blade100

This is great news, he's a very handsome boy indeed!
Hope you and him had a settled night together.


----------



## Jellypi3

I'm glad there's a happy ending for a change


----------



## Charity

?


----------



## VeeVee

Wonderful news and what a story! It upsets me greatly to think that people sell cats that way. And the vet.....
Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## vivien

I am so glad you have got Squish back.  















By the way Squish is just gorgeous.  I hope he is settling in ok and giving lots of head rubs 









Viv xx


----------



## Ely01

Cookieandme post: 1064189026 said:


> This story is very sad, for everyone. I wonder if most vets would return the pet to their client, knowing it belonged to someone else.


I think the vet was in an awkward situation finding out their client's cat belonged to somebody else. They should have seeked advice there and then but I wouldn t be too harsh on them. They did call the owner.


----------



## moggie14

Odd story indeed! I hope they find the guy that sold him on, sounds like he is the one to blame for all of this. Lovely to see Squish at home where he belongs xx


----------



## Paddypaws

A wonderful update and a happy ending.
However it does raise lots of questions about how vets handle these situations and also about the efficacy of having a cat chipped.
So....when a cat is reported as missing, does the vet who scans it have any notification that there is a problem? What information do they see on the hand held scanner?
That first vet needs a refresher course of some sort, either on microchips or cat sexing!


----------



## Ely01

Glad to read Squish is home and well.
Will you let the temp carers visit him? 

Hoping to read other reunion stories on the forum!


----------



## Dumpling

Fantastic news!! 

I'm so, so happy to hear Squish is back home where he belongs!


----------



## Catharinem

lazydays said:


> Just wondering what the story is with breeders who chip before selling? Are the cats chipped to them and then the details changed to the owner? Or does the breeder remain the contact on the chip and give the owners some kind of proof of purchase/ownership?
> A girl was only asking me last week if I thought people would be odd about her getting her cat's kittens chipped with her details before homing them. I said I wasn't sure but I wasn't really thinking about "ownership" of the cat I was more concerned about how she would react should anything happen to the cat and she be contacted. She's already in two minds about whether to try and find homes or keep them so I'd be worried that she would feel responsible should anything happen to them.


I microchip my kittens at their second vaccination. One microchip bar code sticker goes in the vacc record, the rest, plus blank forms I take home. I fill out new owners details on the form at homing, one copy goes to petlog, one goes with the new owner and one goes back to my vet.


----------



## emzybabe

What a fantastic happy ending! I hope Squishes vets visit goes well and he starts to settle


----------



## Glitterydark82

Well we had a lovely first night back together, and he slept the entire night curled up on my bed, and I was woken with cat kisses and purrs this morning! <3 He is following me around the house, won't let me out of his sight, but i'm hoping a couple of days and he'll settle down and feel more secure. I've tried calling the finders again but still no answer - so i'll try again after 5 tonight. Keep having to check he's actually really here as it doesn't quite seem real! I'm going to ring the vets later to check what treatment he had with them so i can update my vet accordingly. Squish is becoming quite famous now - and seems to be loving all the attention


----------



## oliviarussian

Glitterydark82 said:


> Well we had a lovely first night back together, and he slept the entire night curled up on my bed, and I was woken with cat kisses and purrs this morning! <3 He is following me around the house, won't let me out of his sight, but i'm hoping a couple of days and he'll settle down and feel more secure. I've tried calling the finders again but still no answer - so i'll try again after 5 tonight. Keep having to check he's actually really here as it doesn't quite seem real! I'm going to ring the vets later to check what treatment he had with them so i can update my vet accordingly. Squish is becoming quite famous now - and seems to be loving all the attention


Fabulous news, I've often wondered how long a cat remembers his people, How did he react to you when you were re-united?... I would imagine the smells around the house are still familiar to him as well


----------



## Catharinem

So, so glad he's back where he belongs, he's gorgeous, reminds me of my first cat ever.

What on earth was the first vet doing, cat had a microchip, surely they'd lift his tail for a peek if details were "wrong". My vets do every time and they know me very well, and know I can sex a cat! Besides, there's nothing to say Squish's vet hadn't sexed him wrong when his chip was put in, the chip number uniquely identifies that cat, regardless of what sex is recorded against the number. And even if by some miracle the microchip machine malfunctioned and produced 2 identical chips, they'd have to have been implanted into 2 cats of the same colour and approximate age, which would be so astonishingly unlikely as to be impossible. I've also wondered about the point of the "neutered?" Yes/No box. I mean, my kittens go unneutered ( not going into the whole early neutering debate here), so do I tick No, and the owners pay to change details 2 months down the line, or do I tick Yes and hope he doesn't wander before the owners have done him ( I leave it blank). And for girls you wouldn't even know without shaving and looking for a scar, doesn't seem probable if some vets aren't even lifting their tails. Very worrying, hope the first vet had a good bxxxxxxing by his boss for "bringing the profession into disrepute" or whatever the correct term is.


----------



## Squeaks

I've been following this thread and am so, so happy and relieved Squish is home safe!

I am also slightly horrified at the first vet and also how someone can just steal a cat off the street and sell him on. I hope they get their comeuppance. They obviously didn't think the cat might be chipped and so traced back, but in this case that very nearly didn't make a difference. I got ours chipped as soon as we got them, even though they are indoor cats, as I saw it as the best way of getting them back if the worst should happen. Now I'm left wondering if chipping is all that. 

I hadn't given this much thought, but is it not possible to flag a cat's microchip on the database as 'missing', so that if it gets scanned somewhere it immediately flags it up on the system? I imagine like the police and stolen cars getting picked up on licence plate scanners. Or does this actually happen?


----------



## Catharinem

Squeaks said:


> I've been following this thread and am so, so happy and relieved Squish is home safe!
> 
> I am also slightly horrified at the first vet and also how someone can just steal a cat off the street and sell him on. I hope they get their comeuppance. They obviously didn't think the cat might be chipped and so traced back, but in this case that very nearly didn't make a difference. I got ours chipped as soon as we got them, even though they are indoor cats, as I saw it as the best way of getting them back if the worst should happen. Now I'm left wondering if chipping is all that.
> 
> I hadn't given this much thought, but is it not possible to flag a cat's microchip on the database as 'missing', so that if it gets scanned somewhere it immediately flags it up on the system? I imagine like the police and stolen cars getting picked up on licence plate scanners. Or does this actually happen?


Yes this happens. You report it to Petlog and it shows up against the cats details as missing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

First vet probably didn't check his sex and believed the owners. There may be more to the story. It's a shame the chip wasn't followed up after being found, though.

I saw a male Labrador a few months back who had just been rehomed - I scanned him and he was registered as a female tabby cat! You'll be glad to hear I did contact the chip company to sort out the mix up, however, after checking that the patient in front of me was indeed a male Labrador as alleged and not a female tabby (it's important to check these things). TBH the thought never crossed my mind to shrug it off and say, "ah well, chip's obviously wrong, why bother?" 

Glad to see Squish is settling in again at home!


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hey all - got another bit of an update - have just spoken to the lady that had Squish - it seems both she and I have been lied to by the vets involved - This poor lady bought Squish in October 2014 (3 months before I believed he had gone missing). It turns out she used to live 5 doors away from me, and as we talked we both realised, Squish would spend 2 days with me, go out for a wander, go to her home spend 2 days then .. rinse and repeat, however in January this year she moved home, taking Squish (or Molly as he was known to her!) with her. She was told Squish was a 9month old Female - When the lady took Squish to the vet in April for Vaccinations and to have him microchipped, they were amazed to find he was already microchipped - the vet told them she would attempt to contact the owner and for them to take the cat home and they'd be in contact. The vet did contact me, I confirmed the microchip and said he was still missing - but she went back to this lady and basically told her that the owner (me!) wasn't interested in the cat, so not to worry about it. Fast forward to this past Friday, lady took cat back for booster vaccination, a different vet scanned again - and said hang on no, this cat is still logged as missing - she then rang me - etc etc. But apparently the lady's partner did not at any point refuse to return Squish - the vets told him to take the cat home, and they would ring him once I had decided if I wanted the cat back!!!!!! Fast forward to yesterday - when the police turn up on their door and get told the true story. The vets lied to me and to this poor couple, so on top of being sold a stolen cat, the vets (at the first vet visit, when they knew Squish was missing and I wanted him home and that it was likely that this cat was in deed Squish) then sold the couple some kind of Pet Plan (covering vaccinations, flea and worm treatment etc) even with the knowledge that he was owned by someone else and on Friday when the vet advised the couple that the owner *may* want him back afterall, the couple said if they were going to have to give him back, they expected the VET to refund this policy they sold to them unethically.

So, after a long chat with the lady, I think we can now piece together what has happened - we've reassured each other we don't blame each other, and i've told her she is more than welcome to visit Squish, and I can send pictures etc if she wants. We're now waiting to hear from the police to see if they person who stole him has been apprehended.

I'm a little bit in shock, so i'll update again soon - I'm off for kitty cuddles, I've attached a couple more pictures of him as well xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Wow, what a tangled web of lies and covering their backs the vets have done if what this lady has told you is true.... I'm glad she turned out to be a decent sort and it sounds like she is much a victim in this mess as you are!!

I do think this needs taking further, it's disgraceful !!!!!


----------



## Glitterydark82

She was very genuine on the phone - I have no doubts about what she has said - and the detail she gave exactly matches in with what I experienced right back to when Squish started going out and wandering more so i have no issues believing what she has said about the vets! Just doing some research into the best way of making a formal complaint against the vet now!


----------



## Catharinem

Shoshannah said:


> First vet probably didn't check his sex and believed the owners. There may be more to the story. It's a shame the chip wasn't followed up after being found, though.
> 
> I saw a male Labrador a few months back who had just been rehomed - I scanned him and he was registered as a female tabby cat! You'll be glad to hear I did contact the chip company to sort out the mix up, however, after checking that the patient in front of me was indeed a male Labrador as alleged and not a female tabby (it's important to check these things). TBH the thought never crossed my mind to shrug it off and say, "ah well, chip's obviously wrong, why bother?"
> 
> Glad to see Squish is settling in again at home!





Glitterydark82 said:


> Hey all - got another bit of an update - have just spoken to the lady that had Squish - it seems both she and I have been lied to by the vets involved - This poor lady bought Squish in October 2014 (3 months before I believed he had gone missing). It turns out she used to live 5 doors away from me, and as we talked we both realised, Squish would spend 2 days with me, go out for a wander, go to her home spend 2 days then .. rinse and repeat, however in January this year she moved home, taking Squish (or Molly as he was known to her!) with her. She was told Squish was a 9month old Female - When the lady took Squish to the vet in April for Vaccinations and to have him microchipped, they were amazed to find he was already microchipped - the vet told them she would attempt to contact the owner and for them to take the cat home and they'd be in contact. The vet did contact me, I confirmed the microchip and said he was still missing - but she went back to this lady and basically told her that the owner (me!) wasn't interested in the cat, so not to worry about it. Fast forward to this past Friday, lady took cat back for booster vaccination, a different vet scanned again - and said hang on no, this cat is still logged as missing - she then rang me - etc etc. But apparently the lady's partner did not at any point refuse to return Squish - the vets told him to take the cat home, and they would ring him once I had decided if I wanted the cat back!!!!!! Fast forward to yesterday - when the police turn up on their door and get told the true story. The vets lied to me and to this poor couple, so on top of being sold a stolen cat, the vets (at the first vet visit, when they knew Squish was missing and I wanted him home and that it was likely that this cat was in deed Squish) then sold the couple some kind of Pet Plan (covering vaccinations, flea and worm treatment etc) even with the knowledge that he was owned by someone else and on Friday when the vet advised the couple that the owner *may* want him back afterall, the couple said if they were going to have to give him back, they expected the VET to refund this policy they sold to them unethically.
> 
> So, after a long chat with the lady, I think we can now piece together what has happened - we've reassured each other we don't blame each other, and i've told her she is more than welcome to visit Squish, and I can send pictures etc if she wants. We're now waiting to hear from the police to see if they person who stole him has been apprehended.
> 
> I'm a little bit in shock, so i'll update again soon - I'm off for kitty cuddles, I've attached a couple more pictures of him as well xx


My, how awful for both of you. And to think of all the times the other lady had been worried where "her" cat was for 2 days at a time! The vet should absolutely refund the health plan they mis sold, and consider themselves lucky to get away with that! I guess there could have been a stray cat in the vets at the same time who had a chip, and different receptionists left scribbled notes about the cats, but even then, to get mixed up is careless. And that's being very generous and giving the benefit of the doubt in a busy surgery. At least he's home now, and the other couple know he's loved too.


----------



## MiloandTazzy

All sounds very odd to me, if Squish was already spending time with them before they moved how did they end up buying him :s


----------



## Glitterydark82

This is the thing - it seems he was sold to this couple in October by a lady - now, i know in October he was off out and about for a couple of days at a time, but I can't remember a time he went off for more than 48 hours at a time, which would mean he would have been stolen and sold VERY quickly!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

What an odd story, in so many ways! It seems Squish has probably suffered the least from all of this, which is good.

What a rollercoaster for everyone, and I'm glad you've sorted it out with his previous 'owner', poor lady!


----------



## Glitterydark82

Its odd in so many ways - I am still trying to work out how someone stole him, and sold him at a time that as far as i knew he was absolutely fine, hadn't (at that point) gone missing etc. Hopefully, in the fullness of time it'll all get worked out - i'm just glad he's home, safe, healthy and happy!


----------



## Paddypaws

oh my head is spinning now so I bet yours is too.
so he was visiting and THEN they bought him?
And when the vet called you the first time did you not follow it up with them at all?


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh what a story. And actually how sad for you both to have to go through the heartache as a result of one person'tsgreed. I'm so glad you spoke to his "fosterer" and she seems genuine. She obviously cares very much for Squish/Molly and it will be good for her to hear how he is, having formed such an attachment.

Terrible set of events at the vets mind. 

I do hope whoever "sold" him gets a record and hopefully will never attempt to do such a thing again.


----------



## oliviarussian

So when the vet contacted you in April, What did they say? Just is he still missing? Did they not tell you his microchip had just been recognised and they potentially had your cat?


----------



## chillminx

@Glitterydark82 - well I never did, so my theory as to how Squish came to be with the couple was right!! I should be a detective! The one bit I didn't think of was that Squish was apparently sold to her! (But tbh I'm not sure I believe that bit though, as it doesn't sound quite right. It would be common sense for a cat thief to sell a stolen cat a good bit further away than the street where they stole it from ).

Also, I must say I am not sure about the woman's claim that the vets lied. Why would they? Particularly the vet who went to the trouble of phoning you. He has nothing to gain by saying the people refused to leave the cat with him.

The bottom line is this seems to have been a case of a cat apparently having two owners, or rather, one actual owner (you), and one putative owner (the couple). I have known cases of this before, including one I mentioned earlier where one "owner" took the cat with them when they moved away, leaving the other "owner" bereft and distraught.

It is difficult to stop the risk of this happening with cats who roam and who are friendly to strangers, but one way to reduce the risk is to keep tabs on the cat's comings and goings and start actively looking for him/her as soon as you have not seen them within 8 hours. (in my case I go out looking for mine if they don't answer my recall within an hour, but not everyone is as particular as me I know ) By "actively looking for" I mean knocking on doors, making all your neighbours aware your cat is missing, showing them a photo of him/her, and calling the cat frequently.

I'm so pleased Squish is settling back in with you. It's brilliant!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am really pleased Squish came home. I am worried about how the law stands with the microchip situation of a cat.


----------



## AmsMam

So he was stolen from somewhere near your home and sold to a person the thief knew from work - who just happened to live down the road from you? If that's true it's such a bizarre coincidence that they lived nearby and Squish decided he was OK with having a second home straight away (instead of running home as soon as they let him out and never going back). CM could well be right that the lady isn't being completely honest about how they came by him - I suppose time will tell if the police find and charge the person they have claimed to be the thief.

Anyway, the most important thing is that you have Squish back of course. Sounds to me as though he is very happy to be home.


----------



## Glitterydark82

This is the thing - i've been given conflicting information now from 2 different parties - so i'm not sure who to believe. At the moment, I'm leaving it in the hands of the police for them to investigate - and hopefully the truth will come out eventually.

I do feel sorry for this lady, but as harsh as it sounds, I'm just glad he's home safe and well ... needless to say, he's grounded for at least a month lol

If/ when i do let him out again, I will be purchasing a little GPS thing for his collar, at least that way i have an idea of where he is at any one time!!!!


----------



## auspiciousmind

Oh what a confusing story!!! Whatever it ends up being it sounds like Squish was loved and well looked after so that's a bonus at least!
I think this thread although sad and stressful during some points has really made me question a lot of things with microchips/ ownership etc.. and also my cats have never ever been scanned for a chip when visiting the vets... At first I thought this may be because we and the cats are really well known over there - the practice is almost literally a stones throw away (and the only one in town) my next door neighbour is a vet for them etc.. So it's obvious who we are.. But a lot of people on this thread have said that their cats are scanned even though they are known to the vets and have a good relationship - even if it's just to make sure the chip can still be found. I am wondering if I should ask what the procedure is with microchips and scanning.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Call me cynical but I don't think I believe the bit about him being stolen and sold on to her, it's just too much of a coincidence that she lived so close to you.

I think he has been visiting her when she lived near you and possibly acted like a stray by mooching around for food, she has started feeding him and eventually as she thought taken him in, possibly not realising that many cats are microchipped and it would be possible to try and trace and owner and confirm whether he really was a stray. (I know this sounds odd to us but I know a number of people who don't know it is commonplace to chip cats these days).

She's then moved and decided to take him with her -quite possibly with good intentions if she really believed he was a stray and would go hungry if she left him behind.

As for the vets, I dn't know what to believe there, it all sounds very fishy but if the vets really did do what she said they did you should definitely be taking it further. What the hell is point of microchipping if people are going to behave like that?!

Once again, so glad he's back safe and sound where he belongs


----------



## JaimeandBree

auspiciousmind said:


> Oh what a confusing story!!! Whatever it ends up being it sounds like Squish was loved and well looked after so that's a bonus at least!
> I think this thread although sad and stressful during some points has really made me question a lot of things with microchips/ ownership etc.. and also my cats have never ever been scanned for a chip when visiting the vets... At first I thought this may be because we and the cats are really well known over there - the practice is almost literally a stones throw away (and the only one in town) my next door neighbour is a vet for them etc.. So it's obvious who we are.. But a lot of people on this thread have said that their cats are scanned even though they are known to the vets and have a good relationship - even if it's just to make sure the chip can still be found. I am wondering if I should ask what the procedure is with microchips and scanning.


 My two haven't been scanned when i took them in either.


----------



## Soozi

So Happy that Squish is back home and seems none the worse for his time away from you! his photos are gorgeous he is a lovely boy! Bit of a random story to go with it though! Not sure I believe he was bought either! people don't pay 50 quid out a an adult moggy not unless it is a donation to a rescue. I hope you do get to the bottom of why you had to worry for all those many months. Look forwards to seeing your posts and more pics of Squish. Hugs to you both! XXX:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## auspiciousmind

JaimeandBree said:


> My two haven't been scanned when i took them in either.


It is a bit worrying. All my cats to date are microchipped but only one of them actually is allowed out and she is a pretty/petite cat and will look and meow for attention constantly.. She has been taken in by people in the area before but I believe she has probably driven them crazy - as she does us.. and her litterbox manners aren't all too great either! It scares me that she could be taken in, I could report her missing .. and they could use the vets for vaccs, flea treatment etc and nobody would even pick up on the fact she was chipped and had an owner??


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh my, what a tangle. I've been following this tale and all I can say is that I'm glad that Squish is back in his 'own' home again. How lucky you are to be reunited with him and I hope you have many more years together.
It begs that question about missing pets though, if some vets have such a cavalier attitude towards microchips. How many that have gone missing could have been found and their real owners never notified


----------



## sarahecp

Welcome home Squish :Happy :Happy 

I'm soooo happy and pleased you have your boy back home :Happy:Happy


----------



## Charity

The police said originally "_apparently the couple who had him bought him from a work acquaintance some 5 months ago for £50_ ..." so something isn't ringing true here as now the lady is saying they bought him last October and it wouldn't be a work colleague would it - don't say the police are lying as well??. I wonder if when they lived near and Squish was visiting for a couple of days, when they moved, they just took him with them but are too embarrassed or afraid (as its theft) to come clean. They might have thought he was a stray.


----------



## sarahecp

The stories do not add up, all sounds rather strange to me. I really wouldn't know who to believe, if any of them. 

Like I said in one of my previous posts, I don't believe they bought Squish and I still don't believe this. 

There really is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Ely01

Yep, story is unclear to say the least. 
How could they have bought him at a time when he was living with you at least part time? 
Why would the vet have said that you don't want him back? Except if the vets are the laziest vets on earth who just didn't want to sort the issue then.

A little too fishy I'd say. Something is not quite right, there is some covering up and lying going on there.


----------



## lazydays

I just saw your wonderful news om a cats protection Facebook page and popped on to say I'm so pleased you have your Squish back. Will have to catch up later. Welcome home Squish!!!! X


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi All - quick update - something is going on with this situation, and the police have been in contact and asked me to make a full statement surrounding Squish and his disappearance - they won't tell me anything more than that, so i'll have to wait and see as the Officer is coming out to see me tomorrow morning. But I am wondering if they've arrested someone potentially. I've actually spend some time this afternoon writing down everything that has happened from my point of view and everything i've been told in the past 4 days and there are some whopping big holes and contradictions in the information coming from the vet and/or the finders but its only sort of obvious once you start really looking at it closely. I shall keep you updated.


----------



## Squeaks

Wow, the plot thickens! Please do keep us updated, I'm dying to know the true story behind Squish's disappearance now.


----------



## Glitterydark82

You and me both Squeaks!!!!


----------



## chillminx

Charity said:


> The police said originally "_apparently the couple who had him bought him from a work acquaintance some 5 months ago for £50_ ..." so something isn't ringing true here as now the lady is saying they bought him last October and it wouldn't be a work colleague would it - don't say the police are lying as well??. I wonder if when they lived near and Squish was visiting for a couple of days, when they moved, they just took him with them but are too embarrassed or afraid (as its theft) to come clean. They might have thought he was a stray.


@Charity has it in a nutshell! The woman who had Squish "assumed" he was a stray, because he was hanging around outside their house and perhaps begging for food. So they started feeding him and took him in without making enquiries as to whether he belonged to anyone locally, nor did they bother to get him scanned for a microchip. These people lived in your street, only 5 houses away from you, @Glitterydark82 , so if they'd checked with the neighbours they'd have soon found out he belonged to you.

I hope you'll check the woman's story with the first vet she supposedly took Squish too, because it doesn't ring true either. Without a doubt the second vet did not tell her that you no longer wanted the cat because that would have been a lie and he had no reason to lie.

I think the woman had a knee-jerk reaction when the second vet asked her why the microchip details didn't match the owners details, and to protect herself she said she'd bought the cat from someone at work. Her story is full of holes, but I can see it was difficult for her to change it once the police got involved. If she'd only come clean in the first place and said she took Squish in because she thought he was a stray it would have saved a lot of argy-bargy.

If it were me I wouldn't be inviting the woman to visit, to see Squish, nor would I be sending her email updates of him. It is better if she forgets about him, and if she wants a cat of her own to love she can adopt one from a Shelter.


----------



## oliviarussian

If only Squeaks could talk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> @Charity has it in a nutshell! The woman who had Squish "assumed" he was a stray, because he was hanging around outside their house and perhaps begging for food. So they started feeding him and took him in without making enquiries as to whether he belonged to anyone locally, nor did they bother to get him scanned for a microchip. These people lived in your street, only 5 houses away from you, @Glitterydark82 , so if they'd checked with the neighbours they'd have soon found out he belonged to you.
> 
> I hope you'll check the woman's story with the first vet she supposedly took Squish too, because it doesn't ring true either. Without a doubt the second vet did not tell her that you no longer wanted the cat because that would have been a lie and he had no reason to lie.
> 
> I think the woman had a knee-jerk reaction when the second vet asked her why the microchip details didn't match the owners details, and to protect herself she said she'd bought the cat from someone at work. Her story is full of holes, but I can see it was difficult for her to change it once the police got involved. If she'd only come clean in the first place and said she took Squish in because she thought he was a stray it would have saved a lot of argy-bargy.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be inviting the woman to visit, to see Squish, nor would I be sending her email updates of him. It is better if she forgets about him, and if she wants a cat of her own to love she can adopt one from a Shelter.


Hi @chillminx I must have missed a post somewhere! the people lived only 5 doors away???


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> Hi @chillminx I must have missed a post somewhere! the people lived only 5 doors away???


Yes, they had been living 5 doors away from @Glitterydark82 up until Squish went missing last year. Then they moved house to a different area and took him with them.


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> Yes, they had been living 5 doors away from @Glitterydark82 up until Squish went missing last year. Then they moved house to a different area and took him with them.


I don't know how I missed that bit! I seem to be having a bit of a funny day! Thanks Hun! xxx


----------



## Ang2

This is better than 'Who Shot JR'


----------



## Soozi

Ang2 said:


> This is better than 'Who Shot JR'


Squishgate!  lol!


----------



## moggie14

chillminx said:


> @Charity has it in a nutshell! The woman who had Squish "assumed" he was a stray, because he was hanging around outside their house and perhaps begging for food. So they started feeding him and took him in without making enquiries as to whether he belonged to anyone locally, nor did they bother to get him scanned for a microchip. These people lived in your street, only 5 houses away from you, @Glitterydark82 , so if they'd checked with the neighbours they'd have soon found out he belonged to you.
> 
> I hope you'll check the woman's story with the first vet she supposedly took Squish too, because it doesn't ring true either. Without a doubt the second vet did not tell her that you no longer wanted the cat because that would have been a lie and he had no reason to lie.
> 
> I think the woman had a knee-jerk reaction when the second vet asked her why the microchip details didn't match the owners details, and to protect herself she said she'd bought the cat from someone at work. Her story is full of holes, but I can see it was difficult for her to change it once the police got involved. If she'd only come clean in the first place and said she took Squish in because she thought he was a stray it would have saved a lot of argy-bargy.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be inviting the woman to visit, to see Squish, nor would I be sending her email updates of him. It is better if she forgets about him, and if she wants a cat of her own to love she can adopt one from a Shelter.


I agree with this 
I wonder if this woman has finally come clean and admitted she just took Squish in. I wouldn't be surprised if when confronted by the police's questions she couldn't tell them the name of the 'work colleague' and then it all unravelled.
Perhaps the police want to speak to you because she has begged for no charges to be raised against her?
Either way I hope you get the truth from both the woman and the vets - you deserve that at least for peace of mind xx


----------



## KCTT

It does all sound very odd you would have thought that the version the police gave you and the version the couple gave you would match. I hope that they haven't made up a story for the police to keep themselves out of trouble as that would probably be much more serious than admitting they found a cat and didn't try and find the owner.

Glad Squish has settled in well and spent last night reminding you how much he loves you and how much he has missed you. x


----------



## Jiskefet

chillminx said:


> @Glitterydark82 - well I never did, so my theory as to how Squish came to be with the couple was right!! I should be a detective! The one bit I didn't think of was that Squish was apparently sold to her! (But tbh I'm not sure I believe that bit though, as it doesn't sound quite right. It would be common sense for a cat thief to sell a stolen cat a good bit further away than the street where they stole it from ).


I do not believe the bit about the cat being stolen and sold on for one single minute.
A cat being stolen by a work colleague of someone living 5 doors down from the original owner and selling him to that person almost next door, of all people, is TOO much of a coincidence.

I do not buy it.

Just think about it...
Someone living goodness knows where, but not on your street, or they would have said a neighbour, and not a work colleague, steals your cat\ from your street and sells it to someone on that very same street????
How likely is that, and besides, how utterly stupid is that?
If you steal a cat, you sell it to someone from out of town, as far away from his original home as possible.

I think they 'adopted' Squish as he wandered into their garden, and maybe their home, and it was they who told the vet the previous owners no longer wanted the cat.


----------



## Ely01

chillminx said:


> @Charity has it in a nutshell! The woman who had Squish "assumed" he was a stray, because he was hanging around outside their house and perhaps begging for food. So they started feeding him and took him in without making enquiries as to whether he belonged to anyone locally, nor did they bother to get him scanned for a microchip. These people lived in your street, only 5 houses away from you, @Glitterydark82 , so if they'd checked with the neighbours they'd have soon found out he belonged to you.
> 
> I hope you'll check the woman's story with the first vet she supposedly took Squish too, because it doesn't ring true either. Without a doubt the second vet did not tell her that you no longer wanted the cat because that would have been a lie and he had no reason to lie.
> 
> I think the woman had a knee-jerk reaction when the second vet asked her why the microchip details didn't match the owners details, and to protect herself she said she'd bought the cat from someone at work. Her story is full of holes, but I can see it was difficult for her to change it once the police got involved. If she'd only come clean in the first place and said she took Squish in because she thought he was a stray it would have saved a lot of argy-bargy.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be inviting the woman to visit, to see Squish, nor would I be sending her email updates of him. It is better if she forgets about him, and if she wants a cat of her own to love she can adopt one from a Shelter.





chillminx said:


> @Charity has it in a nutshell! The woman who had Squish "assumed" he was a stray, because he was hanging around outside their house and perhaps begging for food. So they started feeding him and took him in without making enquiries as to whether he belonged to anyone locally, nor did they bother to get him scanned for a microchip. These people lived in your street, only 5 houses away from you, @Glitterydark82 , so if they'd checked with the neighbours they'd have soon found out he belonged to you.
> 
> I hope you'll check the woman's story with the first vet she supposedly took Squish too, because it doesn't ring true either. Without a doubt the second vet did not tell her that you no longer wanted the cat because that would have been a lie and he had no reason to lie.
> 
> I think the woman had a knee-jerk reaction when the second vet asked her why the microchip details didn't match the owners details, and to protect herself she said she'd bought the cat from someone at work. Her story is full of holes, but I can see it was difficult for her to change it once the police got involved. If she'd only come clean in the first place and said she took Squish in because she thought he was a stray it would have saved a lot of argy-bargy.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be inviting the woman to visit, to see Squish, nor would I be sending her email updates of him. It is better if she forgets about him, and if she wants a cat of her own to love she can adopt one from a Shelter.


Will be interesting to hear what really happened but I'm beginning to think you may have it there.
Lady feeling trapped and making up stories in a desperate disorderly manner. 
Kind of feel sorry for her in a way but then facts need to be established and if she did silly or messed up then she needs to take her responsability.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

The OP in the other thread going on should take note of this one! I'm sure many much-loved pet cats become separated from their families because they are assumed to be a stray and taken in, no questions asked.


----------



## OrientalSlave

You mean this one?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/owners-who-dont-bother-with-their-cat-s-question.400502/


----------



## lazydays

Wow this really is so dramatic! 
I also don't believe for a second they bought him. If they bought him they obviously let him wander straight away if you saw him in those 2 months you didn't know he was missing. Plus they had obviously seen him before then with him living so nearby, why was he not taken to a vet until 6 months later? And not many people would pay £50 for an adult moggy? (I think the post I saw on FB said £150!!!). It just doesn't happen unfortunately, unless from a rescue or for a tiny cute kitten  I'm itching to hear the next chapter lol


----------



## Bilai

Hello all, am new to the forum but I came across this and have found myself reading through every message keeping my finger's crossed. Such a strange story but so glad you've got him back.


----------



## MoggyBaby

WOW!!!! Have had a 'poorly kitty' weekend so missed this thread entirely!!!! What a carry one!!!  Although it does still beg the question as to why we go to all the trouble of chipping if we still have a fight on our hands to get our pet back in incidents like this! 

Absolutely DELIGHTED you have gotten gorgeous Squish back - I confess I had a few tears of joy when I read that post - and I really hope you get to the bottom of all the shenanigans. Can't wait to read the next thrilling installment. Have you sold the movie rights yet?? If not, I bagsy first dabs on them!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet

I am very curious what more the police had to say, especially if the work colleague who sold the cat really exists, or if, as I strongly suspect, the lady in question has simply lured the cat into her house with food and claimed him for herself, and made up a cock and bull story when confronted with the fact that what she did was classed as theft.


----------



## Soozi

Jiskefet said:


> I am very curious what more the police had to say, especially if the work colleague who sold the cat really exists, or if, as I strongly suspect, the lady in question has simply lured the cat into her house with food and claimed him for herself, and made up a cock and bull story when confronted with the fact that what she did was classed as theft.


Hopefully GD will get to the truth in the end! But I think all our suspicions will be confirmed. xxx


----------



## moggie14

Jiskefet said:


> I am very curious what more the police had to say, especially if the work colleague who sold the cat really exists, or if, as I strongly suspect, the lady in question has simply lured the cat into her house with food and claimed him for herself, and made up a cock and bull story when confronted with the fact that what she did was classed as theft.


Me too and agree with your theory. The mysterious 'work colleague' would have been contacted by now if he/she existed. Hopefully OP can update soon


----------



## policefox lyn

It has been known for people to lie to the police you know!!


----------



## Britt

Glitterydark82 said:


> Hi Sarah - and thanks
> 
> No, the chip company have basically said, the microchip is in your name, therefore you can prove you were / are is owner, but that if the finder doesn't give him back the only option is to involve the police .. which I really don't want to have to do, but will if that's my only option.
> 
> I'm sat here watching my phone lol - even though I know the vets don't open until 9.


 It looks to me that calling the police might be your only option if these people refuse to give you back what's yours. If this happened to me, I wouldn't hesitate (easy for me to say since I'm a cop).


----------



## jess91

Glitterydark82 said:


> When the lady took Squish to the vet in April for Vaccinations and to have him microchipped, they were amazed to find he was already microchipped - the vet told them she would attempt to contact the owner and for them to take the cat home and they'd be in contact. The vet did contact me, I confirmed the microchip and said he was still missing - but she went back to this lady and basically told her that the owner (me!) wasn't interested in the cat, so not to worry about it. Fast forward to this past Friday, lady took cat back for booster vaccination, a different vet scanned again - and said hang on no, this cat is still logged as missing - she then rang me - etc etc.


Totally confused with this bit. So the first vet rang you, you confirmed that your cat was still missing and confirmed his chip, but they never said 'oh, well we think we have him here'?


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher

Whilst I am not a solicitor/lawyer/person of law etc. I think you may have a claim with regards to proof of ownership.

I do know that in the eyes of the law, pets are treated the same as "possessions" - so as far as the law is concerned, Mr Mittens is equal to a flat screen TV in worth etc. (sad, but true).

As with a TV, if you can prove ownership prior to the "transaction" between the new owners and whoever stolen the TV, then you have the right to it back and furthermore, you do not have to reimburse the new "owners" because the law works on a "buyer beware" system. As such, the new owners should have scanned for a microchip before handing over any cash.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cookieandme

Britt said:


> It looks to me that calling the police might be your only option if these people refuse to give you back what's yours. If this happened to me, I wouldn't hesitate (easy for me to say since I'm a cop).


Just to confirm the story had a happy ending and Squish is already back with his rightful mummy.


----------



## Britt

Cookieandme said:


> Just to confirm the story had a happy ending and Squish is already back with his rightful mummy.


I'm really happy to read they have been reunited


----------



## Tigermoon

I'm glad that Squish is home safe. But what a strange story! I'm actually wondering if that cat wasn't actually 'stolen' but simply sold by someone to the lady. That sort of thing has happened before. Until Glitterydark82 confirms what is going on all we are doing is speculating.


----------



## LostSoul

if only squish could talk...i wonder if the 'new' owners mentioned to someone about a cat visiting and the person said oh thats mine you can buy it if you want...when clearly it wasnt theirs but i dont understand how a vet can read a chip and no act on what he sees. It is a very stange story im just happy that Squish is back home where he belongs.


----------



## Tigermoon

LostSoul said:


> i wonder if the 'new' owners mentioned to someone about a cat visiting and the person said oh thats mine you can buy it if you want...when clearly it wasnt theirs.


Yes that is what I was getting at. There was a guy who sold Big Ben and the Eiffel Tower doing that, though quite why anyone thought that those things would be for sale boggles the mind!

As for the vet, that is a very strange business. If the first vet rang and found out the cat was missing and the real owner wanted him back, I really can't understand why they'd then tell the 'new owners' he wasn't wanted. That seems rather fishy.

Still, as my Mother says, "It'll all come out in the wash"


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

Man alive, what a story! Not impressed by the vet fibs. What on earth?! So pleased that Squish gave his mummy kisses in the morning. Scrumptious! :Kiss


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

MydarlingPoppy said:


> Man alive, what a story! Not impressed by the vet fibs. What on earth?! So pleased that Squish gave his mummy kisses in the morning. Scrumptious! :Kiss


And the moral is, make sure you read to the end of the threads before commenting! This is all very strange. Not sure what to believe.


----------



## Sacrechat

What a horrible ordeal this has been for you and such a tangled web too. I'm so glad Squish is home safe and sound. I must admit that I find it rather odd that the finder lived a few doors from you and yet says someone sold her the cat. IMHO she could be telling porkies.


----------



## moggie14

I do so hope that OP comes back with an update. If not I am happy that Squish is reunited with his rightful mum but I'll always wonder....


----------



## MoggyBaby

Maybe she has been advised not to discuss the case due to an on-going investigation??? Or more likely just enjoying her boy SO much she hasn't had time to come back to the PC just yet.  I know I would be the latter.


----------



## Ajaynea

Oh my gosh, what a strange web of a story. I'm so glad you got Squish back I had my heart in my mouth and tears at some points through reading it all. 

I am also like many others dubious that the other "owner" would have bought him it seems like a very odd choice. I often if my cat goes missing for longer than 3 hours go out and start calling him to come home. I think the neighbours must really hate me as it's often 2/3am sometimes. Though he normally comes home at that time anyway, probably thanks to all the shouting. This whole story just makes me want to put a collar on him more, but he hates them so much. 

One question I do have is that did Squish used to wear a collar? As if so it makes her story of him being sold even more unlikely if he came home and you put another collar on him or spotted one was missing. 

Again I'm so happy its had a happy ending for you.


----------



## moggie14

MoggyBaby said:


> Maybe she has been advised not to discuss the case due to an on-going investigation???


Good point - I hadn't thought of that :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Kittynanna

Yes even so....could still tell us, if that is the case that she has been advised not to continue posting - at least then we would know.

I was so concerned and watching for updates as much as I could.......I would hate to not know full story, even though I am so so glad she has now got her cat back home.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm sure OP could simply post that she can't post!! I hope she is ok and Squish too.


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi All
So sorry for leaving you all hanging - i became unwell (due to stress!) and have been quite poorly this past week.
Basically, I know nothing further - the police are investigating and I have been advised not to speak to or contact the people who had Squish. I've made a formal statement to the police - but i'm now just waiting for them to contact me again. I'm having to be a little careful what I say at the moment but as soon as i know more, i shall update. Squish is however settling in well at home and is back to his usual cute and mischievous self - but is 100 times more affectionate - which is strange because he was the original mardy cat before - but i'm just super happy getting so many kitty kisses and head rubs!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh it's lovely to get an update and I'm glad Squish has settled back home so well. 
Sorry to hear you've been poorly and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Soozi

I think you are right to not say too much on the internet until the whole case has been dealt with. I'm so pleased to hear Squish has settled back in at home where he belongs. Wishing you well! the whole experience must have been exhausting mentally and physically...get well soon. xxx


----------



## Glitterydark82

Thanks guys - its been somewhat stressful, lets put it that way!! Yeah - he's settling in wonderfully - had a full weekend of cuddles and play time with me and my OH and is currently curled up on my feet x


----------



## idris

It is lovely to hear from you again. I'm really glad he appreciates being back at home. Get well soon x


----------



## oliviarussian

So glad he has settled back in so quickly, he obviously missed his family very much x


----------



## Kittynanna

Glad to hear he is settled, and happy to be home.


----------



## Charity

Lovely to hear he's settling in again so well, he obviously appreciates being back where he belongs. Hope you are feeling better soon,


----------



## MoggyBaby

Delighted to read that Squish has settled back in with you so well - he clearly missed you very much and now realises how lucky he is to be home. Sorry to read that the stress of all this has made you poorly although I'm sure you now have the very best 4-legged nurse looking after you and giving you all his attention.


----------



## Jiskefet

Sounds like he knows quite well who his REAL slave is, and is very happy to finally be home again.


----------



## Sacrechat

He's obviously very happy to be back with his mummy.


----------



## Erenya

any chance of a squish update?


----------



## Glitterydark82

Hi there - Just popped on quickly as things have now all been sorted out so its ok to talk about it openly. So, Squish wasn't stolen - the story the lady gave me and the police was pure fabrication (she eventually admitted as much to the police) - Squish had taken to visiting her garden on occasion (she lived a few doors away from me at one point), and decided to start feeding Squish (even though he had a collar on with my details) and when she moved, she just took him with her! This was in January 2015 - when Squish went missing. She then left it until April to take him to a vet, thinking any owner would have "given up looking for him", told the vets that it was her cat, female etc. and when the vets scanned the chip, told the vets that they didn't know anything about him belonging to someone else as "they'd had her from a kitten". The vet should have taken action then when after speaking to me, and me telling her it sounded like my cat and that my cat was still missing - but didn't for some reason. The person who appropriated Squish was completely in the wrong - and lied to me, the vets and the police. Took the police quite a while to get the truth out of her - and I kept pushing as there were a lot of holes in the story - and after initially speaking to me on the telephone, she didn't get back in touch, even after practically begging me to allow her to visit Squish. So, there endeth the story - she wrongly took my cat and then lied about it to various people. The vet should have checked more thoroughly, especially after talking to me in the first instance, and I may have had Squish back in April, but c'est la vie! Thought you'd all want to know the outcome - Squish is happy and safe and back to his loving and mischievious self .. and is very much looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## blade100

This is great news, but what a bloody cheek that woman had!!
Did the police fine her? And did you have strong words with your vets about not getting in touch with you at the time in April?
Anyhoo I'm so glad you got squish back home and for Xmas, I'm sure he's been very spoilt. 
Thank you for the update
Merry Christmas x


----------



## Soozi

Glitterydark82 said:


> Hi there - Just popped on quickly as things have now all been sorted out so its ok to talk about it openly. So, Squish wasn't stolen - the story the lady gave me and the police was pure fabrication (she eventually admitted as much to the police) - Squish had taken to visiting her garden on occasion (she lived a few doors away from me at one point), and decided to start feeding Squish (even though he had a collar on with my details) and when she moved, she just took him with her! This was in January 2015 - when Squish went missing. She then left it until April to take him to a vet, thinking any owner would have "given up looking for him", told the vets that it was her cat, female etc. and when the vets scanned the chip, told the vets that they didn't know anything about him belonging to someone else as "they'd had her from a kitten". The vet should have taken action then when after speaking to me, and me telling her it sounded like my cat and that my cat was still missing - but didn't for some reason. The person who appropriated Squish was completely in the wrong - and lied to me, the vets and the police. Took the police quite a while to get the truth out of her - and I kept pushing as there were a lot of holes in the story - and after initially speaking to me on the telephone, she didn't get back in touch, even after practically begging me to allow her to visit Squish. So, there endeth the story - she wrongly took my cat and then lied about it to various people. The vet should have checked more thoroughly, especially after talking to me in the first instance, and I may have had Squish back in April, but c'est la vie! Thought you'd all want to know the outcome - Squish is happy and safe and back to his loving and mischievious self .. and is very much looking forward to Christmas!


*Awww lovie! I am so pleased all has been resolved! it is a worry when cats are friendly and nasty people think they can just claim them as their own! So happy for you.*
*Big hugs to you and Squish and a very Happy Catmas!*


----------



## chillminx

@Glitterydark82 - thank you for updating us, it is always nice to know how things turn out in the end. 

Must say I had my suspicions from the start about the woman who had your cat!  Her story sounded implausible!

I'm so glad you've got your lovely boy back, and he is happily settled with you.


----------



## Charity

I'm glad its all turned out well for you and Squish though it was a real drama throughout.


----------



## moggie14

Brilliant news, thanks for the update! I hope you, Squish and your family have a fabulous christmas back together xx


----------



## Catharinem

Glad it's all sorted out now. Does the poor boy have to stay in now, or is she far enough away from you?


----------



## Blue-BearUK

I've just read this thread from start to finish. Wow. What a story! I had tears in my eyes when you said the police officer was returning him to you. I'm so happy he's back with you now. I can't believe that women! So selfish, & not even a second thought about his owner... ridiculous! I'm glad it all got sorted in the end though. I wouldn't be letting him out of my sight if it was me. Can't even imagine what you went through


----------



## Pear

I am so delighted too read Squish is happy at home and that you had a conclusion to the horrid tale.
When i told my other half about you and Squish i told him the women absolutely stole him in my opinion when she moved away because she decided he was hers.
Your story and people in general who decide every cat they meet is a stray who needs feeding was actually one of reasons i gave too my other half when we were discussing Tonky Cat not being allowed out (she is my first normal moggy cat my other cat is a sphynx) and my preference for an enclosed garden.


----------



## Elsiebea

Well I never..! I have just read through the whole thing. So pleased it has a happy ending but what a weird situation and what a weird lady!


----------



## Shrike

Strange lady indeed! Can't think why people want to steal cats like this, when there are so many in shelters needing homes! Heres to a happy christmas for Squish


----------



## policefox lyn

Obviously I'm nosy in a professional capacity- what happened to the person who had Squish, in terms of police action?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

So glad your got the truth and Squish back.


----------



## VeeVee

Shrike said:


> Strange lady indeed! Can't think why people want to steal cats like this, when there are so many in shelters needing homes! Heres to a happy christmas for Squish


Indeed!

Thank you so much for the update. I am so glad you found Squish again, it is an amazing story.


----------



## iJemzDesign

So happy you got Squish back. I was reading in hopes I’d get some idea of what to do next with my cat. I am going through something like this now... Though the person is closer and in hiding... Blinds closed 24/7. Police won’t help me without proof the man has my marmalade... I’ve done everything and the police won’t help me. I am also now worried he won’t take him to a vet due to his posters being everywhere... 

Looks like I did everything done on this thread but to no avail...


----------



## chillminx

iJemzDesign said:


> So happy you got Squish back. I was reading in hopes I'd get some idea of what to do next with my cat. I am going through something like this now... Though the person is closer and in hiding... Blinds closed 24/7. Police won't help me without proof the man has my marmalade... I've done everything and the police won't help me. I am also now worried he won't take him to a vet due to his posters being everywhere...
> 
> Looks like I did everything done on this thread but to no avail...


How do you know the man has your cat? Have you seen the cat in the window or something?


----------



## iJemzDesign

chillminx said:


> How do you know the man has your cat? Have you seen the cat in the window or something?


Sorry for the wall of text but it's easier to explain the whole story.

I first noticed his cat flap was blocked with wood at the same time Marmie went missing. I noticed a few days later I also haven't seen the mans cat. He's known as the bully locally. He has attacked my pets and local foxes even. I'm amused to see the local foxes have started showing up since they have both been missing. At this point the window is covered 24/7 with a black out blind. All of his windows are covered now. He used to quickly shut it when I was out calling for my cat.. As soon as he heard me. Though now all the windows are closed all the time on both sides of his flat.

He seems to act stranger with every new flyer I get printed and send out. I decided to back off from trying to speak to him if it is possible he has marmalade, as I am definitely worried that he would not take the cat to the vet if something happened to him. Just so he could keep him. Not sure if mental illness could be involved as well. I have been told that stealing to sell or for return rewards is commonplace on this street. Which I was not aware of. So I'm continuing to send stuff out and hand out posters/business cards with my cats details... So it would be impossible for many one else to own him.

Some local cat owners have told me that this man has attempted to steal several cats, though never blocked the flap with wood before. He even tried to take my older cat but the vet scanned him.. So I got him back. Though he was claiming my cat was a stray and he was feeding him for months. That's why the cat looked so healthy. Sadly I believe he is just a lonely old man who wanted to have a companion. Though if he does him I would of let him come see Marmie once he knew I was looking for him. Now I wouldn't be so keen on that idea.

Marmalade has been heard in his flat while I have been calling him. Two cats have also been heard fighting. I heard it to and it sounds like him. His cat and Marmalade also do not get along. So they fought all the time. When the cat fighting is heard from his flat it sounds like them fighting. He also acts very strange around me in person when he sees me with flyers in the street. The weirdest was when he stopped for a few mins when he saw Marms poster in the vet window and cafe window. He had a mini freak out... Like cartoonish almost. His eyes were wide and his jaw dropped. He also avoids me, when I try and speak with him he says don't worry I won't hurt your cat... At this point his behaviour as well as the sounds makes me believe he does have him. I'm waiting for him to slip up.. So I see Marm or someone else sees him there. I'm not 100% sure he has him but his behaviour around me makes me suspicious that he knows what happened to my cat. Since he won't communicate with me other than shouting that he wouldn't hurt my cat I shutdown due to my ptsd. I also don't have any friends that could go ask him either.

It is not a normal reaction to someone just seeking to find their lost pet.


----------



## tabelmabel

Would the people who think they have heard your cat in his flat be prepared to put in writing the dates and times they heard him there and sign with their address?

Im thinking if you had some support like that in writing then the police might take it a bit further.

If the guy has m.h. problems, has he any professional support worker visiting his house that you could possibly catch for a quick word.

Just a couple of ideas. Hope you get your cat back.


----------



## chillminx

@iJemzDesign - it must be very worrying for you.

I like tabelmabel's suggestions, as to what to do and definitely think you should try and get some evidence (dates and times) from the neighbours who have heard your cat in this man's flat. Then I would go to the police and tell them you believe this man has stolen your cat.

What a pity you ever let the man get away with feeding your other cat. It probably gave the man a sense of ownership, and maybe the same thing has now happened with Marmie.

I do hope you get Marmie back. Having done so I strongly advise either cat proofing your garden if you have one, or building an outdoor cat run to keep your cats safe. If none of this is possible, then keep your cats indoors until you are able to move away to a safer area.


----------



## iJemzDesign

tabelmabel said:


> Would the people who think they have heard your cat in his flat be prepared to put in writing the dates and times they heard him there and sign with their address?
> 
> Im thinking if you had some support like that in writing then the police might take it a bit further.
> 
> If the guy has m.h. problems, has he any professional support worker visiting his house that you could possibly catch for a quick word.
> 
> Just a couple of ideas. Hope you get your cat back.


We have spoken to police about this but they say hearing meowing even though I believe it to be my cats voice is not evidence. I have to see him. I was out calling for Marm again and he panicked and closed the blinds again... While I was calling. People that do this are not very nice at all.


----------



## iJemzDesign

chillminx said:


> @iJemzDesign - it must be very worrying for you.
> 
> I like tabelmabel's suggestions, as to what to do and definitely think you should try and get some evidence (dates and times) from the neighbours who have heard your cat in this man's flat. Then I would go to the police and tell them you believe this man has stolen your cat.
> 
> What a pity you ever let the man get away with feeding your other cat. It probably gave the man a sense of ownership, and maybe the same thing has now happened with Marmie.
> 
> I do hope you get Marmie back. Having done so I strongly advise either cat proofing your garden if you have one, or building an outdoor cat run to keep your cats safe. If none of this is possible, then keep your cats indoors until you are able to move away to a safer area.


I was out calling again and closed off the small gap he left in his window again while I was calling for Marm. He knows I have to see him in the window so keeps blocking it off.

The police say sounds are not evidence even if I'm convinced it's Marmlades voice. I will be getting a legal letter written to post out in my little packets this week. So maybe that spooks him into letting my cat go. So far he's getting away with it since he is blocking all the windows. I just gotta keep him paranoid so it's to stressful for him to keep my cat I guess.

EDIT: I'm keeping all my animals indoors now. Researching laws with cat theft and gunna pose as someone else looking for marmalade. It might freak him out a bit.


----------



## Guest

Gosh how worrying.


----------



## Tigermoon

God what a nightmare! Does this man ever go out? If he does I'd be seriously tempted to rip the wood off the flap and call the cat again.


----------

